# Official Fire Emblem: Awakening Thread 2.0



## Cam1

Since the old Fire Emblem Awakening thread shriveled up and died, I thought I should make a new one that might be more active. So, without further ado...... NEW THREAD


----------



## Ayaya

And for those who like editing graphics to make sprites/sigs: http://www.spriters-resource.com/3ds/fireemblemawakening/
I need to finish my current playthrough lol


----------



## Cam1

Ayaya said:


> And for those who like editing graphics to make sprites/sigs: http://www.spriters-resource.com/3ds/fireemblemawakening/
> I need to finish my current playthrough lol


YOU ARE MY SAVIOR And good luck!


----------



## Ashtot

Yeah I'm currently playing Lunatic Classic but I haven't touched it in about a week.


----------



## Cam1

Ashtot said:


> Yeah I'm currently playing Lunatic Classic but I haven't touched it in about a week.


See I am a decent player, like I understand all of the technical stuff, but I am NOT good at beating the actual levels, so I play on Easy Casual


----------



## Ayaya

I'm playing on Normal/Casual too since I don't want to get frustrated lol. I'm not really good at SRPG (I like using brute force than strategy) and was honestly doubtful in getting this game. Only because my friends said I'd have more fun with FE:A than ToA that made me get it. I didn't regret my decision because it was plenty of fun, though I don't think I'd ever touch the older FE games ;;

I'm collecting supports now but I'm planning to start a Hard Mode playthrough once I'm done. Never using Classic because I restart when my characters die anyway...


----------



## Cam1

Ayaya said:


> I'm playing on Normal/Casual too since I don't want to get frustrated lol. I'm not really good at SRPG (I like using brute force than strategy) and was honestly doubtful in getting this game. Only because my friends said I'd have more fun with FE:A than ToA that made me get it. I didn't regret my decision because it was plenty of fun, though I don't think I'd ever touch the older FE games ;;
> 
> I'm collecting supports now but I'm planning to start a Hard Mode playthrough once I'm done. Never using Classic because I restart when my characters die anyway...


Ive tried a easy classic playthrough. I got to Chapter 13  and gave up because my only units were Lucina, Chrom, MU, Kellam, Henry, Nowi, and Olivia, surprisingly enough. I didn't think I would still have her considering she starts out as a really weak level 1


----------



## Ayaya

PokeCam420 said:


> Ive tried a easy classic playthrough. I got to Chapter 13  and gave up because my only units were Lucina, Chrom, MU, Kellam, Henry, Nowi, and Olivia, surprisingly enough. I didn't think I would still have her considering she starts out as a really weak level 1



Dang. No kids at least? Olivia is pretty good if you train her (every unit is, actually), but in the end I used her as a dancer to help my units. I don't think I can stand Classic because losing characters, even the less popular ones, breaks my heart. Especially if they're married and had a kid 

You could still finish the game by making your MU omnipotent in Normal, I think? Just have them partnered with their husband/wive and wipe out the map with Nosferatu. That would take hours of grinding unfortunately.


----------



## Cam1

Ayaya said:


> Dang. No kids at least? Olivia is pretty good if you train her (every unit is, actually), but in the end I used her as a dancer to help my units. I don't think I can stand Classic because losing characters, even the less popular ones, breaks my heart. Especially if they're married and had a kid
> 
> You could still finish the game by making your MU omnipotent in Normal, I think? Just have them partnered with their husband/wive and wipe out the map with Nosferatu. That would take hours of grinding unfortunately.


I had a hard time with that, unfortunately. And I certainly know about how every unit can be good. Olivia is usually one of my best units. I just make her a dancer with Astra, Swordfaire, Galeforce, Limit Breaker (DLC Skill), and Special Dance and she makes for a really good unit. I am playing a classic mode right now on easy. THIS IS THE FIRST TIME LISSA DIDNT DIE ON THE FIRST BATTLE YASS

- - - Post Merge - - -

IM SO SAD NOW! i ACCIDENTALLY SAVED OVER MY OLD FILE AND I WANT TO CRY AND I HAD ALMOST ALL THE CHILDREN WITH THE SKILLS I WANTED THEM TO INHERIT AND THAT CRAP TOOK FOREVER AND NOW CRYYYYYY


----------



## Ayaya

PokeCam420 said:


> I had a hard time with that, unfortunately. And I certainly know about how every unit can be good. Olivia is usually one of my best units. I just make her a dancer with Astra, Swordfaire, Galeforce, Limit Breaker (DLC Skill), and Special Dance and she makes for a really good unit. I am playing a classic mode right now on easy. THIS IS THE FIRST TIME LISSA DIDNT DIE ON THE FIRST BATTLE YASS
> 
> IM SO SAD NOW! i ACCIDENTALLY SAVED OVER MY OLD FILE AND I WANT TO CRY AND I HAD ALMOST ALL THE CHILDREN WITH THE SKILLS I WANTED THEM TO INHERIT AND THAT CRAP TOOK FOREVER AND NOW CRYYYYYY



My Olivia had similar skills minus the DLC ones since I didn't get it, I also married her with Chrom so Inigo and Lucina are expert map clearer LOL. I always pair the healers with units with big DEF, like Kellam or Frederick. I tried so hard not to lose Virion on Hard e_e

Do you have a habit of saving on battles? You can recover your save file from battles too (Check the bottom screen iirc) hopefully it's not lost forever D:

And I see you sent me a friend request haha, nice being friends with you <3


----------



## Cam1

Ayaya said:


> My Olivia had similar skills minus the DLC ones since I didn't get it, I also married her with Chrom so Inigo and Lucina are expert map clearer LOL. I always pair the healers with units with big DEF, like Kellam or Frederick. I tried so hard not to lose Virion on Hard e_e
> 
> Do you have a habit of saving on battles? You can recover your save file from battles too (Check the bottom screen iirc) hopefully it's not lost forever D:
> 
> And I see you sent me a friend request haha, nice being friends with you <3


I don't, sadly. I wish I did though. God Im an idiot XD


----------



## Imitation

This thread reminded me to continue my classic hard mode!
I really need to complete it before persona comes out..
I made my avatar look like the ultimate sorceress Lute! 





So far I have lost Sully ;_; and I think im up to like chapter 7 or 8

I also didn't recruit Kellam because I thought it would be funny to not realize he was there ;D


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> This thread reminded me to continue my classic hard mode!
> I really need to complete it before persona comes out..
> I made my avatar look like the ultimate sorceress Lute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I have lost Sully ;_; and I think im up to like chapter 7 or 8
> 
> I also didn't recruit Kellam because I thought it would be funny to not realize he was there ;D


XD! I didn't lose Lissa on the first chapter this time, so thats good


----------



## Trundle

Mm, Fire Emblem. I've been playing since FE7 and still have the cartridge to this day.
I've beaten FE:A about 5-6 times, all quite fun. Have some of the DLC and I really enjoyed it. Grinding DLC for Lunatic is mandatory.


----------



## Fudgenuggets

Voltz09 said:


> I also didn't recruit Kellam because I thought it would be funny to not realize he was there ;D



...Who?

Also, R.I.P. Sully. You kinda just wiped out Kjelle from existence too. D:


----------



## Imitation

Trundle said:


> Mm, Fire Emblem. I've been playing since FE7 and still have the cartridge to this day.
> I've beaten FE:A about 5-6 times, all quite fun. Have some of the DLC and I really enjoyed it. Grinding DLC for Lunatic is mandatory.



I've only played sacred stones and awakening..
The dlc was a good idea and I loved how the old characters had some lines and conversations with the awakening cast.
I agree with you about the dlc being mandatory for lunatic although I can't even make it to the dlc it's that difficult..
I think it has more to do with luck than actual strategy.. Or maybe it's just me bein bad at the game haha


----------



## Imitation

Fudgenuggets said:


> ...Who?
> 
> Also, R.I.P. Sully. You kinda just wiped out Kjelle from existence too. D:



..What?

I wouldn't of minded that much if I did (I never used Sully or Knelle that much anyways )
But nope she retreated (luckily!) Sully married Virion while I was levelling them up


----------



## Libra

Oh, FE:A! <3 Been a while since I last played the game, but I absolutely loved it. I've been meaning to start another play-through, but I keep forgetting to actually do so. That and I'm spending too much time on Fantasy Life, haha.


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> ..What?
> 
> I wouldn't of minded that much if I did (I never used Sully or Knelle that much anyways )
> But nope she retreated (luckily!) Sully married Virion while I was levelling them up


1) He was kidding, making a joke on the Kellam thing. 
2) if you get Kjelle make her a wyvern after grabbing Aegis and Pavise. Beast


----------



## Trundle

Voltz09 said:


> I've only played sacred stones and awakening..
> The dlc was a good idea and I loved how the old characters had some lines and conversations with the awakening cast.
> I agree with you about the dlc being mandatory for lunatic although I can't even make it to the dlc it's that difficult..
> I think it has more to do with luck than actual strategy.. Or maybe it's just me bein bad at the game haha



It's more strategy. It's more than likely you are not very good hahaha


----------



## Ayaya

Trundle said:


> Mm, Fire Emblem. I've been playing since FE7 and still have the cartridge to this day.
> I've beaten FE:A about 5-6 times, all quite fun. Have some of the DLC and I really enjoyed it. *Grinding DLC for Lunatic is mandatory.*



Really? D:
I really wanted the grinding pack and the ones for DLC skills but didn't have enough, I bought the story packs instead.
I tried Hard but lol the cost for the Reeking Boxes is 4800 gold, so I used Spotpass teams instead. Apparently that doesn't help in Lunatic...


----------



## Imitation

PokeCam420 said:


> 1) He was kidding, making a joke on the Kellam thing.
> 2) if you get Kjelle make her a wyvern after grabbing Aegis and Pavise. Beast



Haha i know I was saying what meaning I didn't know what he was talking about


----------



## Trundle

Ayaya said:


> Really? D:
> I really wanted the grinding pack and the ones for DLC skills but didn't have enough, I bought the story packs instead.
> I tried Hard but lol the cost for the Reeking Boxes is 4800 gold, so I used Spotpass teams instead. Apparently that doesn't help in Lunatic...



Not mandatory but if you aren't incredibly good it won't do anything. And no, Reeking Boxes give 1 exp to each unit in Lunatic but are super high level so you probably won't be able to take them on.


----------



## Imitation

Trundle said:


> It's more strategy. It's more than likely you are not very good hahaha



You are probably right! haha
I can't make it past chapter 3 in lunatic but personally il think of that as a good thing that I even made it past the previous chapters X)


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09 said:


> You are probably right! haha
> I can't make it past chapter 3 in lunatic but personally il think of that as a good thing that I even made it past the previous chapters X)


 I got to Chapter 6 once. I was just like yussssss. The other times I couldnt get past 2 or 3


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

I'm playing Normal/Classic mode right now. Even though it is frustrating when a party member is lost I feel the game lacks any strategy if played on casual.


----------



## Cam1

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> I'm playing Normal/Classic mode right now. Even though it is frustrating when a party member is lost I feel the game lacks any strategy if played on casual.



Well, it still does, just less of it


----------



## Aradai

FINALLY got it in the mail. I absolutely love it! My avatar is on fleek.


----------



## Cam1

Sparkanine said:


> FINALLY got it in the mail. I absolutely love it! My avatar is on fleek.


It's my favorite game everrrr


----------



## Ashtot

Voltz09 said:


> You are probably right! haha
> I can't make it past chapter 3 in lunatic but personally il think of that as a good thing that I even made it past the previous chapters X)



For those who don't know, the hardest chapters in Lunatic are actually the first 5, because it's before you unlock any access to wireless content.

I'm on chapter 15 or so on my Lunatic Classic file, I always play Fire Emblem games on the hardest difficulty once I have them unlocked.

I've been playing Fire Emblem since the gba version as well, so I'm used to losing units for good, not that I do, I always restart if that happens. I find it makes it much more challenging. Although I enjoy the challenge I've also had multiple normal casual files on Awakening. I actually have around 200 hours or so on it, haha.

The only thing I didn't like about Awakening is that I wish the story was at least 1.5x longer. I know there's DLC but the story is still too short.

I guess another thing is that Lunatic+ being more of a joke and not a real difficulty is kinda disappointing. I wish they could have made something actually playable.


----------



## Aradai

only been playing for two days and I'm already married.

View attachment 75347

getting S rank is...fairly easy, actually.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

PokeCam420 said:


> Well, it still does, just less of it



The only ones you really need to defend is Chrom and your tactician. Besides for that you can basically just blindly charge in and attack everything with your other characters and not care who falls in battle technically.


----------



## Ashtot

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> I'm playing Normal/Classic mode right now. Even though it is frustrating when a party member is lost I feel the game lacks any strategy if played on casual.



You're basically right. Units level up too quickly and you don't actually have to think about what you're doing because your units most likely will not die.


----------



## Groovycat64

I'm very interested in this game. Is it worth buying? I've never played a Fire Emblem game, and was wondering if Awakening is a good start to the series.

It looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Cam1

Groovycat64 said:


> I'm very interested in this game. Is it worth buying? I've never played a Fire Emblem game, and was wondering if Awakening is a good start to the series.
> 
> It looks like a lot of fun.


Awakening was my first game, and I tried touching Shadow Dragon, and it was fun, but it wasn't as good to me, so I scrapped it.

Also, the Casual Method where you can play without losing your characters when they die (like in real life, no regeneration) is great for beginners. It is a harder entrance to the series when you lose your characters as you learn how to play. Once you get used to the game you will want to branch out into Classic mode.


----------



## Groovycat64

PokeCam420 said:


> Awakening was my first game, and I tried touching Shadow Dragon, and it was fun, but it wasn't as good to me, so I scrapped it.
> 
> Also, the Casual Method where you can play without losing your characters when they die (like in real life, no regeneration) is great for beginners. It is a harder entrance to the series when you lose your characters as you learn how to play. Once you get used to the game you will want to branch out into Classic mode.



Thanks for your opinion! This game seems to have a lot of replay value, which is always a great thing. 

Since I have never played a Fire Emblem game, the casual method that you outlined, sounds perfect for a new beginner like me. (If I buy the game.)

I just wanted to know, how is the main story? Is it very good or just average? I'm hoping to get into a new RPG series or just game that seems to have a very articulate storyline.

Also, if you were to rate the game on a scale of 1 to 10(being the highest), what would you score, the game and why?

Thanks a lot for your input!


----------



## Cam1

Groovycat64 said:


> Thanks for your opinion! This game seems to have a lot of replay value, which is always a great thing.
> 
> Since I have never played a Fire Emblem game, the casual method that you outlined, sounds perfect for a new beginner like me. (If I buy the game.)
> 
> I just wanted to know, how is the main story? Is it very good or just average? I'm hoping to get into a new RPG series or just game that seems to have a very articulate storyline.
> 
> Also, if you were to rate the game on a scale of 1 to 10(being the highest), what would you score, the game and why?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your input!


A lot of people feel like the story is average, but I really enjoy the story. It has a few surprise elements in it, such as being able to raise "support" level by pairing units up in battle and from there certain units can marry each other, bringing in extra story line that I found to be a very interesting touch. You can customize your avatar's appearance, certain other character's appearances (its a surprise ^-^), and every character's class and skills, based on a set of classes, containing certain skills, based on their character. Overall, the story I feel was very elaborate and I enjoyed reading the dialogue.

12458945892345892349239468 (or 10 XD)

    It gives SO much creative freedom, plus I love turned based RPGs that take place on a grid-like map. It has a very good story (to me at least), the DLC allows you to grab up to 10 (I think?) characters from past fire emblem games, and it honestly is just time consuming. I spent over 300 hours on a profile once. Also, the characters all have back stories which you find out about through both support conversations with other characters and the story line. 


If you get the game, I hope you like it as much as I do. I'd say it is my overall favorite game of all time.


----------



## Groovycat64

PokeCam420 said:


> A lot of people feel like the story is average, but I really enjoy the story. It has a few surprise elements in it, such as being able to raise "support" level by pairing units up in battle and from there certain units can marry each other, bringing in extra story line that I found to be a very interesting touch. You can customize your avatar's appearance, certain other character's appearances (its a surprise ^-^), and every character's class and skills, based on a set of classes, containing certain skills, based on their character. Overall, the story I feel was very elaborate and I enjoyed reading the dialogue.
> 
> 12458945892345892349239468 (or 10 XD)
> 
> It gives SO much creative freedom, plus I love turned based RPGs that take place on a grid-like map. It has a very good story (to me at least), the DLC allows you to grab up to 10 (I think?) characters from past fire emblem games, and it honestly is just time consuming. I spent over 300 hours on a profile once. Also, the characters all have back stories which you find out about through both support conversations with other characters and the story line.
> 
> 
> If you get the game, I hope you like it as much as I do. I'd say it is my overall favorite game of all time.



Sounds great! Thank you for your detailed analysis. 

I'll probably jump the gun and buy it. It definitely sounds right up my alley.
I haven't watched much gameplay of the game, so I'll probably take a look at that before making a final decision.

It must be pretty awesome if it's your all time favourite game! 

One last question though, it is an open world time game? By that I mean can you free roam, before you advance the main story, do side quests, etc?


----------



## Aradai

Groovycat64 said:


> Sounds great! Thank you for your detailed analysis.
> 
> I'll probably jump the gun and buy it. It definitely sounds right up my alley.
> I haven't watched much gameplay of the game, so I'll probably take a look at that before making a final decision.
> 
> It must be pretty awesome if it's your all time favourite game!
> 
> One last question though, it is an open world time game? By that I mean can you free roam, before you advance the main story, do side quests, etc?


There are some side quests, and in turn, you can get items, recruit new members, e.t.c. 
There are a lot of side quests, actually.


----------



## Cam1

Aradai said:


> There are some side quests, and in turn, you can get items, recruit new members, e.t.c.
> There are a lot of side quests, actually.


It isn't like one map to where you can walk around and go certain places, but Aradai did a good job describing it. There are only four you get originally, but there are 13 you get via marrying and 5 you get via wireless.


----------



## Cress

Not related to Awakening, but




FINUHLY!!! WE HAD TO WAIT OVER 3 MONTHS COMPARED TO LUCKY EUROPE!


----------



## Cam1

OOH THATS EXCITING


----------



## Joy

So I've been deciding on whether or not to try this game or Rune Factory 4. Any suggestions guys?

Currently I'm loving the crap out of Fantasy Life. This is actually my first time trying an RPG type game .


----------



## Cam1

PokeCam420 said:


> Awakening was my first game, and I tried touching Shadow Dragon, and it was fun, but it wasn't as good to me, so I scrapped it.
> 
> Also, the Casual Method where you can play without losing your characters when they die (like in real life, no regeneration) is great for beginners. It is a harder entrance to the series when you lose your characters as you learn how to play. Once you get used to the game you will want to branch out into Classic mode.





Groovycat64 said:


> Thanks for your opinion! This game seems to have a lot of replay value, which is always a great thing.
> 
> Since I have never played a Fire Emblem game, the casual method that you outlined, sounds perfect for a new beginner like me. (If I buy the game.)
> 
> I just wanted to know, how is the main story? Is it very good or just average? I'm hoping to get into a new RPG series or just game that seems to have a very articulate storyline.
> 
> Also, if you were to rate the game on a scale of 1 to 10(being the highest), what would you score, the game and why?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your input!





PokeCam420 said:


> A lot of people feel like the story is average, but I really enjoy the story. It has a few surprise elements in it, such as being able to raise "support" level by pairing units up in battle and from there certain units can marry each other, bringing in extra story line that I found to be a very interesting touch. You can customize your avatar's appearance, certain other character's appearances (its a surprise ^-^), and every character's class and skills, based on a set of classes, containing certain skills, based on their character. Overall, the story I feel was very elaborate and I enjoyed reading the dialogue.
> 
> 12458945892345892349239468 (or 10 XD)
> 
> It gives SO much creative freedom, plus I love turned based RPGs that take place on a grid-like map. It has a very good story (to me at least), the DLC allows you to grab up to 10 (I think?) characters from past fire emblem games, and it honestly is just time consuming. I spent over 300 hours on a profile once. Also, the characters all have back stories which you find out about through both support conversations with other characters and the story line.
> 
> 
> If you get the game, I hope you like it as much as I do. I'd say it is my overall favorite game of all time.





Joy said:


> So I've been deciding on whether or not to try this game or Rune Factory 4. Any suggestions guys?
> 
> Currently I'm loving the crap out of Fantasy Life. This is actually my first time trying an RPG type game .


this was my review of the game to another TBT member. Figured you might wanna look at it. And I have never played Rune Factory before, so I cant say which is better or worse. Just some insight into the game


----------



## jobby47

Fire Emblem Awakening looks like a really fun 3ds game.


----------



## Ashtot

Joy said:


> So I've been deciding on whether or not to try this game or Rune Factory 4. Any suggestions guys?
> 
> Currently I'm loving the crap out of Fantasy Life. This is actually my first time trying an RPG type game .



All 3 games are completely different so it just depends on what style you prefer. Just search up some YouTube reviews/demos.


----------



## xenoblade

My friend straight up told me that he was going to buy me Awakening for Christmas, (I got interested into FE a bit lately) so I'm excited for that. ^^


----------



## Cam1

WellJenerally said:


> My friend straight up told me that he was going to buy me Awakening for Christmas, (I got interested into FE a bit lately) so I'm excited for that. ^^



That's cool!


----------



## Ashtot

WellJenerally said:


> My friend straight up told me that he was going to buy me Awakening for Christmas, (I got interested into FE a bit lately) so I'm excited for that. ^^



You'll love it.



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Not related to Awakening, but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINUHLY!!! WE HAD TO WAIT OVER 3 MONTHS COMPARED TO LUCKY EUROPE!



I haven't played it on the Wii U yet but my bro bought it. Easily one of the best FE games.


----------



## Libra

I'll be starting another playthrough this evening (meant to do so forever ago). Can't remember what I chose last time, though. I think speed for asset and luck for flaw? Anyway, this time I plan on getting all the children and what not, because last time I kinda skipped most of them and by the time I had ended the storyline I didn't want to go back and unlock them, hahaha.


----------



## Cam1

Libra said:


> I'll be starting another playthrough this evening (meant to do so forever ago). Can't remember what I chose last time, though. I think speed for asset and luck for flaw? Anyway, this time I plan on getting all the children and what not, because last time I kinda skipped most of them and by the time I had ended the storyline I didn't want to go back and unlock them, hahaha.


ME TOO! I usually over plan before I play and I choose skills, final classes, and marriages haha.


----------



## Libra

And I can't find my cartridge anywhere, LOL. I thought I knew where it was, but nope. Chrom will have to wait a bit, haha.


----------



## Cam1

Libra said:


> And I can't find my cartridge anywhere, LOL. I thought I knew where it was, but nope. Chrom will have to wait a bit, haha.


Awwwww, haha. I hope you find it!


----------



## Libra

PokeCam420 said:


> Awwwww, haha. I hope you find it!



Found it! Woohoo! Went with speed as an asset and luck as a flaw again. Got to the chapter where they meet Emmeryn and then stopped because it's getting late here. Will continue playing tomorrow. I'd actually forgotten how much I love the music in this game! I considered skipping through the intros and animations, but decided not to, though I might at some point turn off the battle animations, haha.


----------



## Cam1

http://old.serenesforest.net/fe13/char_max_all.html

Cool website I found that shows you what your characters' final stats will be in each class available to them! I find it very helpful.


----------



## Trundle

AHHHH European Wii U eShop is getting Sacred Stones but no notice for NA yet
heeeeelp i want itttt


----------



## Cress

StreetPassed someone and their message was "Ricken sucks!" He's not that bad but it made me laugh. He also had no items equipped which was also pretty funny.


----------



## Cress

So is this dead now because everyone is excited about the new game?


----------



## Joy

I hope not  I just started playing Awakening


----------



## Cou

ooh i'm still hyped about this one tbh, i'm still fighting the urge to play again -A- (aND NOT MARRY CHROM BC GODDAMNIT CHROM BACK OFF ALREADY)

speaking of, i should go wipe my map since i think i streetpassed like about 8 ppl w fea


----------



## Cam1

I still love Awakening and will continue to. So this thread isn't dead to me!


----------



## bloomwaker

It's funny, I'm actually about to start my third Lunatic Classic playthrough (I reset when people die no matter how far I am as the challenge, since I can't stand when people die). 

I wish the voice switching wasn't broken, because my favorite MU voice is Japanese Robin 2, which is the softest of the Japanese voices, but it lines up with the deepest of the English voices. When I forget to change to Japanese again, it really throws me off. 

On a different note, I've been listening to a Drama CD a lot lately, because I'm a dork. I'm talking about the one that centers around Robin and Chrom (as friends, since no matter what, Robin and Chrom are always portrayed as people indispensable to each other). Considering they're my OTP though, haha...


----------



## Micah

Even though the games are disconnected, I'd really like to see FE: If have some sort of Awakening support. I'd be fine if it comes in the form of free or paid DLC characters or maps the same as Awakenings. Or possibly importing certain save data to impact your game in some form. Either would be awesome.


----------



## Trundle

Micah said:


> Even though the games are disconnected, I'd really like to see FE: If have some sort of Awakening support. I'd be fine if it comes in the form of free or paid DLC characters or maps the same as Awakenings. Or possibly importing certain save data to impact your game in some form. Either would be awesome.



I'd be really happy if it were to connect to Elibe.


----------



## bloomwaker

I'm still really hoping for something Schism-related.

I'd love to see the return of Awakening characters as well. Considering their popularity and the fact that Awakening had tons of characters from other games, this is definitely a possibility. 

...I like that I'm already preparing to spend on DLC.


----------



## Cam1

dapperlace said:


> I'm still really hoping for something Schism-related.
> 
> I'd love to see the return of Awakening characters as well. Considering their popularity and the fact that Awakening had tons of characters from other games, this is definitely a possibility.
> 
> ...I like that I'm already preparing to spend on DLC.


Me too, haha


----------



## bloomwaker

I'm also really hoping for a book like Knights of Iris for FE:14. 

Knights of Iris is my precious.


----------



## Ashtot

The one thing that I've been really not sure about is the inclusion of children in the next FE because when you think about it, I doubt they will include time travel as a major part of the story if at all. I think marriage will return with supports but I'm not sure about the whole kids system. I'm hoping they fill that gap with something nice.

ALSO PLEASE FREAKING ADD SOME KIND OF ONLINE FUNCTIONALITY TO THE GAME FOR ONCE.

You should be able to at least share data of your team ONLINE instead of only being able to when you pass someone on the street.

Also, these are my planned pairings optimized for the best units for this run through.

Ricken x Lissa
Maribelle x Libra
Gregor x Panne
Vaike x Sully
Frederick x Cherche
Harry x Miriel
Virion x Olivia
Nowi x Kellam
MU x 
Lon'qu x Cordelia
Stahl x
Donnel x 
Gaius x Tharja
Chrom x Sumia


----------



## Cress

Ashtot said:


> The one thing that I've been really not sure about is the inclusion of children in the next FE because when you think about it, I doubt they will include time travel as a major part of the story if at all. I think marriage will return with supports but I'm not sure about the whole kids system. I'm hoping they fill that gap with something nice.
> 
> ALSO PLEASE FREAKING ADD SOME KIND OF ONLINE FUNCTIONALITY TO THE GAME FOR ONCE.
> 
> You should be able to at least share data of your team ONLINE instead of only being able to when you pass someone on the street.
> 
> Also, these are my planned pairings optimized for the best units for this run through.
> 
> Ricken x Lissa
> Maribelle x Libra
> Gregor x Panne
> Vaike x Sully
> Frederick x Cherche
> Harry x Miriel
> Virion x Olivia
> Nowi x Kellam
> Ezra x Nah
> Lon'qu x Cordelia
> Stahl x
> Donnel x
> Gaius x Tharja
> Chrom x Sumia



Owain: I used Henry as the father, but Ricken could also work.
Brady: THAT IS THE BEST PAIRING AND SO UNDERRATED!!!
Yarne: Eh... Armsthrift could be used on someone better.
Kjelle: Good stats, but no Galeforce.
Gerome: I usually put Freddy with Cordelia, but that could also work well.
Laurent: You mean Henry, right? But he gets magic, and that's all, so it's good.
Inigo: I use that because stats are good and blue hair. That's all he needs.
Nah: I hear that's really good, but I've never used it so idk.
Morgan: Oh, so you're going for extremely broken Morgan? I should do that soon. XD
Severa: Yeah, that'd work well.
Noire: Okay, but I like Donnel as the father more.
Lucina/Cynthia: OTP.


----------



## bloomwaker

I'm going to be focusing on Street Pass units this time around, which means that on top of optimizing them for in-game leveling, I'll be optimizing them for Street Pass. 

Galeforce units are great and all, but it's something that only activates after defeating an enemy, and if anyone's like me, they'll reset when a unit dies, making that extra turn useless. Same for other things.

In any case, my Street Pass team will likely be:

My Unit
Chrom
Lucina
Morgan
Nah
Tiki
Brady
Priam
Aversa
My friend's MU (the only MU I ever actually accept for hire)/Makeshift Morgan Twin/Kjelle

For these, 
My Unit X Chrom (I could write way too much about why, story-wise)
Nowi X Donny probably, because I've done it before, and Nah with Counter and Galeforce is hilarious
Maribelle X Lon'qu because the ship is actually pretty cute and Brady with Lon'qu's hair color looks great.

Inigo...
Can go in a corner.
Way over there.
I'm not a fan of Inigo.

Sad because Olivia+Virion is actually really cute.


----------



## n64king

Lol I just got married to Miriel last night.


----------



## bloomwaker

I find it upsetting that Male Morgan doesn't have supports with Brady. I think they'd be pretty fun to see as friends.

Also, Gaius and Anna not having a support together is a tragedy. I can imagine them trying to out-sass and out-sell each-other.


----------



## Cou

dapperlace said:


> I find it upsetting that Male Morgan doesn't have supports with Brady. I think they'd be pretty fun to see as friends.
> 
> Also, Gaius and Anna not having a support together is a tragedy. I can imagine them trying to out-sass and out-sell each-other.



no supports with anna apart from m!robin is the worst thing for me oh my god //: making me wanna make a male unit just so i can marry her

(but i also wanna marry other females but at the same time i feel really iffy about anyone else flirting with chrom lmao) (apart from anna like i ship her with everyone bye)


----------



## bloomwaker

Cou said:


> no supports with anna apart from m!robin is the worst thing for me oh my god //: making me wanna make a male unit just so i can marry her
> 
> (but i also wanna marry other females *but at the same time i feel really iffy about anyone else flirting with chrom* lmao) (apart from anna like i ship her with everyone bye)



Trust me, I understand completely, haha. 

When the Smash announcement came out, a friend of mine asked me to describe my emotions in exactly 5 words.

My response was, in caps:

OTP FINAL SMASH!!!

I'm never getting over this pairing. If physically possible, I'd just draw it and talk about it without stopping. It took over me and never let go. I blame this pairing for my Awakening obsession.


----------



## Ashtot

I normally pair units based on stats and optimization so I don't have a lot of opinions on the supports otherwise, haha.


----------



## bloomwaker

Ashtot said:


> I normally pair units based on stats and optimization so I don't have a lot of opinions on the supports otherwise, haha.



I try to do a bit of a combination. I wouldn't say I optimize them, necessarily? But my units tend to survive Lunatic in any case, so I don't think it matters _too_ much. I do try to get the children wider sets of skills though, so I try to avoid parings whose skills overlap too much (especially mages/healer combos, those can be difficult to work around). 

I'm not going to lie though, Tharja+Henry is really hilarious, especially with Noire's personality and crit.

I once had them skill/crit in order. They all laughed. In order of crazy laugh. Tharja's more subdued laugh came first, then Henry's too-happy-about-killing laugh, and then Noire's crazy laughter. I actually fell off the couch. I wish I'd had some way to record that right then. 

I also find Miriel+Libra endearing. A man of religion and a woman of science who are at once rigid in what they believe, but also willing to learn from the methods of the other, and who do in fact gain some new understandings because of it.


----------



## Ashtot

dapperlace said:


> I try to do a bit of a combination. I wouldn't say I optimize them, necessarily? But my units tend to survive Lunatic in any case, so I don't think it matters _too_ much. I do try to get the children wider sets of skills though, so I try to avoid parings whose skills overlap too much (especially mages/healer combos, those can be difficult to work around).
> 
> I'm not going to lie though, Tharja+Henry is really hilarious, especially with Noire's personality and crit.
> 
> I once had them skill/crit in order. They all laughed. In order of crazy laugh. Tharja's more subdued laugh came first, then Henry's too-happy-about-killing laugh, and then Noire's crazy laughter. I actually fell off the couch. I wish I'd had some way to record that right then.
> 
> I also find Miriel+Libra endearing. A man of religion and a woman of science who are at once rigid in what they believe, but also willing to learn from the methods of the other, and who do in fact gain some new understandings because of it.



I don't really optimize because I need to as much as because I find it fun. I love seeing things such as a Manakete Morgan with like 85 defense end game, haha. Although the pairings I use I normally like, such as Sumia and Chrom, and their love for pies.


----------



## bloomwaker

Alas, I cannot have Manakete Morgan. I've never played male, haha...


----------



## Ashtot

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Owain: I used Henry as the father, but Ricken could also work.
> Brady: THAT IS THE BEST PAIRING AND SO UNDERRATED!!!
> Yarne: Eh... Armsthrift could be used on someone better.
> Kjelle: Good stats, but no Galeforce.
> Gerome: I usually put Freddy with Cordelia, but that could also work well.
> Laurent: You mean Henry, right? But he gets magic, and that's all, so it's good.
> Inigo: I use that because stats are good and blue hair. That's all he needs.
> Nah: I hear that's really good, but I've never used it so idk.
> Morgan: Oh, so you're going for extremely broken Morgan? I should do that soon. XD
> Severa: Yeah, that'd work well.
> Noire: Okay, but I like Donnel as the father more.
> Lucina/Cynthia: OTP.



I'm actually not going for broken tank Morgan, I had typed it in wrong. Also yes, I meant Henry.


----------



## ThomasNLD

I was busy with this elaborate plan to make like the perfect army, with like crazily overpowered units, but I haven`t played for so long I have no vlue anymore who was supposed to marry with whom. This is a problem, because you can`t progress really without knowing this on beforehand, if you have certain pairings at mind.

Sigh.


----------



## Ashtot

ThomasNLD said:


> I was busy with this elaborate plan to make like the perfect army, with like crazily overpowered units, but I haven`t played for so long I have no vlue anymore who was supposed to marry with whom. This is a problem, because you can`t progress really without knowing this on beforehand, if you have certain pairings at mind.
> 
> Sigh.



I'll shoot you a pm and we can brainstorm.


----------



## ThomasNLD

I fear its to long ago, I searched it all out with help of the internet and now I am so out of touch, I don`t really remember what skills I wanted to pass on, etc. Especially with the kids. I could look up which marriages I got going on so far though, that might help. I decided to quit that playthrough after many hours of grinding. There is a lesson in it. don`t overplay it, but keep up with it, so you remember the plot without needing a break from the game.


----------



## bloomwaker

Do you remember what made them overpowered, exactly? 

I know there's people that focus on making as many Galeforce units, for example. So was it skill-based? Stat-based? Even if we can't get to the specifics in terms of skills and all that, we might be able to get started on the right path. 

Me? I just want to make units that are annoying to deal with for people that street pass. Not so much looking to optimize, but still, annoying skills to deal with to at least provide some challenge. 

I also forgot to pick up the easy to get boots in my last playthrough, and since we can only get two of those, I need to fix that. Ahhh...I wish I was playing right now. My playthroughs all eventually turn into a bit of a grind, but the look on my friends' faces is so worth it.


----------



## Ashtot

dapperlace said:


> Do you remember what made them overpowered, exactly?
> 
> I know there's people that focus on making as many Galeforce units, for example. So was it skill-based? Stat-based? Even if we can't get to the specifics in terms of skills and all that, we might be able to get started on the right path.
> 
> Me? I just want to make units that are annoying to deal with for people that street pass. Not so much looking to optimize, but still, annoying skills to deal with to at least provide some challenge.
> 
> I also forgot to pick up the easy to get boots in my last playthrough, and since we can only get two of those, I need to fix that. Ahhh...I wish I was playing right now. My playthroughs all eventually turn into a bit of a grind, but the look on my friends' faces is so worth it.



Galeforce is really a mediocre skill. It's just not very useful when you compare it to other skills that a unit can have. I optimize for stats and good skills, but not really galeforce. If it's one of the better skills they have I'll use it but otherwise no.

An example of an optimized unit would be Kellam!Nah!Morgan, with the MU having assets in defense and flaws in magic. That way, you have a manakete Morgan who is pretty much unkillable and still really strong.


----------



## bloomwaker

I find Galeforce pretty useful, especially since I tend to bait huge mobs towards my unit.

I also find it handy for killing off enemy mobs in difficult DLC maps more quickly, especially when I'm trying to get a bunch of Limit Breakers. The more monsters I kill earlier on, the less damage they can do to me, which actually becomes more relevant when the enemies actually manage to make significant damage. 

I remove Galeforce for street pass, though. Stuff that requires killing to activate is probably not the most handy.


----------



## ThomasNLD

I like Galeforce. It helps to hit healers on remote locations. Kinda like hit and run attacks on units who are vulnerable, yet powerful. Magic users, healers or maybe certain flying units. It can also help when trying to rescue units I believe, but its long since I played. Kill a close unit to the one you want to rescue then either pick up unit or fly to safe area and use a rescue staff with your Galeforce unit. It comes in handy in that level where you save Morgan I believe. Doesn`t necesarrily have to be part of the ultimate skil list, but its nice to fall back to if it tactically gives advantages.


----------



## Ashtot

Maxed out my Morgan today. She has 74 defense with pavise, aegis, armsthrift, limitbreaker, and sol or luna whichever one I decide to use.


----------



## Shimmer

Am I the only one who thinks Chrom is really attractive? Like, seriously? I'm being serious.


----------



## Cress

"I'm going to try lunatic!"
*Frederick dies on the prologue by a critical hit.*
Okay, this is pretty tricky. I'll just try again.
*Chrome dies by a critical hit.*
Okay, this crazy. Third time's the charm?
*Robin dies by a critical hit.*
GAME PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Cam1

Shimmer said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Chrom is really attractive? Like, seriously? I'm being serious.



I find him attractive. And that booty. XD






- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> "I'm going to try lunatic!"
> *Frederick dies on the prologue by a critical hit.*
> Okay, this is pretty tricky. I'll just try again.
> *Chrome dies by a critical hit.*
> Okay, this crazy. Third time's the charm?
> *Robin dies by a critical hit.*
> GAME PLEASE!!!!



Literally me when I try Lunatic or hard


----------



## Loyce

i am not brave enough for lunatic-classic oh man
i've done lunatic-casual and lunatic+ -casual but that's it.

so who's everyone's "choice waifu" for this game then? i've got three tbh; tiki, henry and inigo (especially chrom!inigo i love him with that blue hair yes).


----------



## Cou

ok i tried lunatic + classic and like, first few moves my percent was like 63%-78% vs 89%-100% bYE


----------



## MindlessPatch

Oh gosh, Lunatic. Don't think I'll be ever trying that. Hard is challenging enough for me. Classic just breaks my heart whenever someone dies but I did play through it once to try it out.



Shroom said:


> so who's everyone's "choice waifu" for this game then? i've got three tbh; tiki, henry and inigo (especially chrom!inigo i love him with that blue hair yes).



I've played through four times and have married Lon'qu, Panne (mainly due to wanting a cute taguel daughter), Chrom and Gaius. I was originally going to marry Stahl in my first playthrough but then Lon'qu popped up and everything changed. (I also really really wanted to marry Priam but Morgan is too precious to wait till the end to get) And I have to agree with you on Chrom!Indigo the hair suits him so much~


----------



## bloomwaker

Chrom. Literally every time. The first time was an accident, the rest, not so much. If I ever picked someone else it would probably be Lon'qu, Gaius, or Priam.


----------



## tokkio

oh man im glad there are still active people in the fandom! even though i finished the game a year ago and didnt play it for a looong time, i picked it up again last december to support grind because my fire emblem feels randomly returned lol 

and sooo hyped for the new game even though it'd probably take a long time to be released lol


----------



## Ashtot

PuffleKirby21 said:


> "I'm going to try lunatic!"
> *Frederick dies on the prologue by a critical hit.*
> Okay, this is pretty tricky. I'll just try again.
> *Chrome dies by a critical hit.*
> Okay, this crazy. Third time's the charm?
> *Robin dies by a critical hit.*
> GAME PLEASE!!!!



You need to use only Frederick and pair him with preferably an MU with asset in speed and pair them up for the first 5 chapters. Once you can use DLC you have to start grinding.


----------



## bloomwaker

On Lunatic, I paired Frederick with Sully or Vaike a lot for the first few chapters. 
On Chapter 4, it was just Freddie and Chrom paired up.

Hammer guys...hammer guys are the enemy...

I've got about 7 hours on my current Lunatic file. I think the Chapter 11 Confession and the S-Support confessions are both cute for Chrom+MU. It's so hard not to do the S-Support, I'd really like to do the Chapter 11 confession myself this time. 

Most of those hours have been grinding, though. I still have 2 chapters to go before I get to that point. 
After that, I have to start picking pairs.


----------



## TheOneCherry

Okay, I've decided I'll do a new playthrough.

I literally liked this game so much I bought two copies for one DS filled with all DLC. xD But I'm doing my "cutest couples
 as the theme. I'll marry who is cutests in dialogue and supports. And I'm playing as 100% Default Robin.wish me luck in not messing up on a marriage xD 



dapperlace said:


> On Lunatic, I paired Frederick with Sully or Vaike a lot for the first few chapters.
> On Chapter 4, it was just Freddie and Chrom paired up.
> 
> Hammer guys...hammer guys are the enemy...
> 
> I've got about 7 hours on my current Lunatic file. I think the Chapter 11 Confession and the S-Support confessions are both cute for Chrom+MU. It's so hard not to do the S-Support, I'd really like to do the Chapter 11 confession myself this time.
> 
> Most of those hours have been grinding, though. I still have 2 chapters to go before I get to that point.
> After that, I have to start picking pairs.



in Lunatic there is no such thing as Fredrick, his name is 'shield'

And Hammers destroy shields. I tried playing on Lunatic once, beat prologue barely. Chapter 1 I was destroyed. literally. PAY. ATTENTION. TO. THE PURPLE. AND RED. SQUARES.

omg Chrom x F!MU is like god lucina and morgan, I did it in one of my classic profiles, and i dont regret it. Besides, Lucina gains access to everything. Armsthift as well, god skill and a musthave for me (Except for 



Spoiler: Spoiler alert!



Emmeryn, I once married her. Too lovey 4 me


)


----------



## Ashtot

TheOneCherry said:


> omg Chrom x F!MU is like god lucina and morgan, I did it in one of my classic profiles, and i dont regret it. Besides, Lucina gains access to everything. Armsthift as well, god skill and a musthave for me (Except for
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler alert!
> 
> 
> 
> Emmeryn, I once married her. Too lovey 4 me
> 
> 
> )



Yeah I'm also a huge fan of armsthrift, I use it whenever I can. It's great with limit breaker too for unbreakable weapons. I haven't really done Chrom x MU but I know it would be great, It's just that I needed the unkillable tank Morgan.


----------



## bloomwaker

I really wish I could like Inigo a bit more. Sometimes I hate him and sometimes he's just kind of there. Occasionally I like him, but never enough to actually make use of him. His general attitude is the main problem for me. While him and Virion have similar things going on, Virion is far more respectful towards the people he bothers, and there's way more of an underlying character.

Anyway, the reason I'm complaining is because I think Olivia+Lon'qu could be really cute based on their supports, but I don't want Lon'qu to be Inigo's dad. Admittedly, the irony would be pretty funny, but not quite worth it for me. 

The only reason I'm okay with Virion being Inigo's dad is because the Olivia and Virion support is cute. She shows hints of liking him even before S-Support, and Virion is legitimately respectful of her boundaries and comfort zone, and still manages to help her out with what she needs.

Then there's Nah. I didn't realize how many of her male supports were really annoying to me. Her support with Morgan is about the only one I like. While my image of her character is kind of ruined now, she has Manakete Privilege. ;;


----------



## TheOneCherry

Ashtot said:


> Yeah I'm also a huge fan of armsthrift, I use it whenever I can. It's great with limit breaker too for unbreakable weapons. I haven't really done Chrom x MU but I know it would be great, It's just that I needed the unkillable tank Morgan.



Maribelle!Lucina!Sage!M!MU w/+Magic -Strength!Morgan > Chrom!F!MU with +Strength -Any!Morgan > Kellam!Kjelle!M!MU w/ +HP -Luck!Tank!Morgan >> Any!Morgan >>>>>Every other child

Why need tanks when you can destory everything in your path in 4 Celica Gale hits with 50+ Luck and Armsthrift as Sage with Forge with Aether Morgan as a sage?

- - - Post Merge - - -



dapperlace said:


> I really wish I could like Inigo a bit more. Sometimes I hate him and sometimes he's just kind of there. Occasionally I like him, but never enough to actually make use of him. His general attitude is the main problem for me. While him and Virion have similar things going on, Virion is far more respectful towards the people he bothers, and there's way more of an underlying character.
> 
> Anyway, the reason I'm complaining is because I think Olivia+Lon'qu could be really cute based on their supports, but I don't want Lon'qu to be Inigo's dad. Admittedly, the irony would be pretty funny, but not quite worth it for me.
> 
> The only reason I'm okay with Virion being Inigo's dad is because the Olivia and Virion support is cute. She shows hints of liking him even before S-Support, and Virion is legitimately respectful of her boundaries and comfort zone, and still manages to help her out with what she needs.
> 
> Then there's Nah. I didn't realize how many of her male supports were really annoying to me. Her support with Morgan is about the only one I like. While my image of her character is kind of ruined now, she has Manakete Privilege. ;;



I liek having fredrick or Virion or Libra as Inigos father..Libra because MAGIC! Fredrick for max strength possible, and finally Virion for THAT HAIR DOE. Also the supports <3

Save Lon'qu for Lissa in terms on canon IMO.

Nah I dont like much, except when shes bootifu with mai child. I swear when I'm F!MU I ALWAYS go Chrom!Morgan. Royal + Manakete = bliss


___

Also, if any of you were wondering, in my post above this one, in the spoiler is my Waifu. Husbando is Chrom.


----------



## bloomwaker

Chrom for best wife, though!

For me, Lucina supports with Tiki. I feel like she'd have a lot to learn from her, plus Tiki's supports are so limited, and I really want to have my royal family an Manaketes on the maps, haha...

My fictional family is way too much for my heart.


----------



## TheOneCherry

dapperlace said:


> Chrom for best wife, though!
> 
> For me, Lucina supports with Tiki. I feel like she'd have a lot to learn from her, plus Tiki's supports are so limited, and I really want to have my royal family an Manaketes on the maps, haha...
> 
> My fictional family is way too much for my heart.



#ChromBestWaifu

I actually wish Nowi could Marry Chrom, as well as Cordelia. Heck, even tharja.


----------



## bloomwaker

Manakete Luci would be so crazy, haha. 

I don't mind so much that Chrom has limited options, but that's because I always know who he's going to marry. I do wish he could support with everyone in the army (even if they kept the limit on who he can marry) like MU can, since he _is_ the leader too...

I think the reason Cordelia can't marry him is because while she cares a lot about him, she ends up being too timid to actually talk to him. Chrom's pretty dense when it comes to that sort of thing. Hell, he can't even figure out why his words get jumbled when he talks to MU until later. I did find it upsetting that Cordelia didn't even have a support with him, considering, but after thinking about that, it did make sense. Cordelia's too shy, while MU will have none of his shenanigans and isn't afraid to let him know.


----------



## TheOneCherry

dapperlace said:


> Manakete Luci would be so crazy, haha.
> 
> I don't mind so much that Chrom has limited options, but that's because I always know who he's going to marry. I do wish he could support with everyone in the army (even if they kept the limit on who he can marry) like MU can, since he _is_ the leader too...
> 
> I think the reason Cordelia can't marry him is because while she cares a lot about him, she ends up being too timid to actually talk to him. Chrom's pretty dense when it comes to that sort of thing. Hell, he can't even figure out why his words get jumbled when he talks to MU until later. I did find it upsetting that Cordelia didn't even have a support with him, considering, but after thinking about that, it did make sense. Cordelia's too shy, while MU will have none of his shenanigans and isn't afraid to let him know.



yup! I guess it makes sense...

Also, did anyone else see Sumia watching over Maribelle, Chrom ,and Lucina like a hawk when Maribelle x Chrom are married?


----------



## bloomwaker

TheOneCherry said:


> yup! I guess it makes sense...
> 
> Also, did anyone else see Sumia watching over Maribelle, Chrom ,and Lucina like a hawk when Maribelle x Chrom are married?



I've never done it, but I've seen the images.  So scary and so funny, lmao.


----------



## TheOneCherry

dapperlace said:


> I've never done it, but I've seen the images.  So scary and so funny, lmao.



I liked some youtubers reactions to it. Hilarious yet makes me cry. Wait what am I saying al lmarriages make me sad for all who loved Chrom didnt get him :/


But it was hilarious xD


----------



## bloomwaker

Haha, yeah. I think Sumia deals with it better than Cordelia does. The only time it throws me off is when she finds something and she's still "I can't wait to show Chrom" because she shows no sign of being stuck on him once she's married to someone else, whereas Cordelia does.


----------



## Cam1

dapperlace said:


> Haha, yeah. I think Sumia deals with it better than Cordelia does. The only time it throws me off is when she finds something and she's still "I can't wait to show Chrom" because she shows no sign of being stuck on him once she's married to someone else, whereas Cordelia does.


In that aspect, Sumia acts as if she is Chrom's daughter


----------



## bloomwaker

I guess it's a little hard for me to see that considering the game can kind of nudge you towards that pair. At the same time, the fact that she'd be comfortable with doing that regardless is kind of cute and speaks to their friendship.

Speaking of pairs the game sort of nudges you to, it's really funny to me how offended Lucina gets if Robin isn't her mom. Like she doesn't know if she ships it or not but she's just so angry about it. Even in her conversation with Morgan she can't believe their parents didn't get together. I didn't know this for a long time since MU's always been Lucina's mother.


----------



## TheOneCherry

dapperlace said:


> I guess it's a little hard for me to see that considering the game can kind of nudge you towards that pair. At the same time, the fact that she'd be comfortable with doing that regardless is kind of cute and speaks to their friendship.
> 
> Speaking of pairs the game sort of nudges you to, it's really funny to me how offended Lucina gets if Robin isn't her mom. Like she doesn't know if she ships it or not but she's just so angry about it. Even in her conversation with Morgan she can't believe their parents didn't get together. I didn't know this for a long time since MU's always been Lucina's mother.



yup

But that means Lucina is offended no matter what if you choose Male MU..lul

____

Just got to Chapter seven in Cute Couple Walkthrough, doing paralogue 2 now, and I have 3 marriages planned out:

Chrom x Sumia (Must I explain?)
100% Default M!MU (Yup name, hair, eyes, even flaw and asset are same) x Lucina (Smash 4 confirmed it for me that this is a 'canon' couple. Besides, I never done it before <3)
Sully x Stahl (The Bull and the Panther, preying on the prey, H-U-N-T-I-N-G. Looking from Mars, seeing far away, and then Kjelle walks in and makes the room silent. #Stupid.Err..'Jokes')
Tharja x Gaius (they are so sweet together!..literally. If you know what I mean..sugar sweet. <3)


Does anyone have any suggestions for the other pairs? Morgan x nah I would do but well..F!Morgan. YYYYYYYY CANT WE CHOOSE NINTENDAOOO


----------



## TheOneCherry

Crud, 2 units killed in one chapter...Im playing on casual but Im counting how much deaths.

First, Sumia in Donnys chapter. i forgot about the archer near us..
Second, Lissa in Chapter 7. I tried to heal Stahl (hes still level 2...and I only grind when I need it) and Lon'qu decided to be a jerk and let Lissa be hurt. Uhh, you guys had support C. ITS YOUR JOB TO PROTECT HER. I dont care if u hate women, but if I see you not protecting Emmeryn, I will Critical Hit you and you will die. In classic. Then I'll reset and Kill again! And again! An-you get the idea
Third, Gaius, the same chapter as lissa. It was foolish of me to assume he would survive with CORDELIA Pairing Up. Greattt. Also, Lissa was dead so now healing (I didnt bring Maribelle)


----------



## bloomwaker

Lunatic Classic is my life now. 

If anyone dies I reset no matter what because ow. It was just a bad dream! Just a nightmare! 


Ah...I want to unlock all the supports ever, but I don't want to marry 2nd gen. Just thinking about Owain as Morgan's father is freaking me out.


----------



## CR33P

i want this game but there are no physical copies anywhere


----------



## bloomwaker

CR33P said:


> i want this game but there are no physical copies anywhere



I've seen one every time I go to my local GameStop, haha.


----------



## CR33P

dapperlace said:


> I've seen one every time I go to my local GameStop, haha.



i'm deciding if i should get it before smash ;p


----------



## Cress

CR33P said:


> i'm deciding if i should get it before smash ;p



If you're talking about Smash 3DS, then this is way better. If you're talking about smash Wii U, than this game is still better.


----------



## bloomwaker

CR33P said:


> i'm deciding if i should get it before smash ;p



I say go for it, but I've also sunk way too much time into this game. I'm probably at about 600+ hours now. I don't know because I got a new NNID for the New 3DS so I started on a clean slate on a separate 3DS.


----------



## Ashtot

TheOneCherry said:


> Maribelle!Lucina!Sage!M!MU w/+Magic -Strength!Morgan > Chrom!F!MU with +Strength -Any!Morgan > Kellam!Kjelle!M!MU w/ +HP -Luck!Tank!Morgan >> Any!Morgan >>>>>Every other child
> 
> Why need tanks when you can destory everything in your path in 4 Celica Gale hits with 50+ Luck and Armsthrift as Sage with Forge with Aether Morgan as a sage?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I liek having fredrick or Virion or Libra as Inigos father..Libra because MAGIC! Fredrick for max strength possible, and finally Virion for THAT HAIR DOE. Also the supports <3
> 
> Save Lon'qu for Lissa in terms on canon IMO.
> 
> Nah I dont like much, except when shes bootifu with mai child. I swear when I'm F!MU I ALWAYS go Chrom!Morgan. Royal + Manakete = bliss
> 
> 
> ___
> 
> Also, if any of you were wondering, in my post above this one, in the spoiler is my Waifu. Husbando is Chrom.



Because 74 Defense.


----------



## TheOneCherry

Ashtot said:


> Because 74 Defense.



*goes to apotheosis*

*sees all sages with max everything with counter and pavise+*

....

Have fun with that. :3 At least Lucina!Morgan can have Aether AKA Sol > Luna for damage and healing..:3


----------



## Ashtot

TheOneCherry said:


> *goes to apotheosis*
> 
> *sees all sages with max everything with counter and pavise+*
> 
> ....
> 
> Have fun with that. :3 At least Lucina!Morgan can have Aether AKA Sol > Luna for damage and healing..:3



Statistically speaking Lucina!Morgan is one of the more mediocre pairings. If I have my +defense MU paired with my Manakete Morgan, she becomes almost unkillable, having pavise, aegis, and sol. Aether is useless when you can't live long enough to actually use it. Defense in general is more important than offense in this game.


----------



## TheOneCherry

Ashtot said:


> Statistically speaking Lucina!Morgan is one of the more mediocre pairings. If I have my +defense MU paired with my Manakete Morgan, she becomes almost unkillable, having pavise, aegis, and sol. Aether is useless when you can't live long enough to actually use it. Defense in general is more important than offense in this game.



Manaketes are realllllllyyyyyy bad in this game ungrinded.

they only have one weapon, so no x4 hits
They use stength as their attack. ahahaha no
they are extremely slow, I think about or slightly fasted yet as slow as a knight or a general...

but they ARE really tanky, so yeah

Once, I think I saw a guy did a thing on max defense possible for Morgan and on hard mode the final boss did 0 damage to him.

But Lucina!Morgan is really good, you just have to take the time to learn how good it is. Maribelle!Lucina!Morgan is so godlie as sage..



Spoiler: Watch out! A wild Spoiler appeared!



But Emmeryn!Morgan much better. #BlondeIsTheNewBlue



I cant really argue about defense in this game (You need it for Lunatic anyways, lul) but offense is important too! Whats the point if both you and your opponent deal no damage...

I swear I'm being a idiot right now and neglecting the point of this..

-----

Just beta chapter 9 in Cute Couples, NO EMMY Y U DO DIS TO MEEEE!!!!?!?

No srsly i luv hr so much I feel like its game over if I dont crit gangrel on Chapter 11..and I never recruit him. I give him a sword to the face!


----------



## Ashtot

TheOneCherry said:


> Manaketes are realllllllyyyyyy bad in this game ungrinded.
> 
> they only have one weapon, so no x4 hits
> They use stength as their attack. ahahaha no
> they are extremely slow, I think about or slightly fasted yet as slow as a knight or a general...
> 
> but they ARE really tanky, so yeah
> 
> Once, I think I saw a guy did a thing on max defense possible for Morgan and on hard mode the final boss did 0 damage to him.
> 
> But Lucina!Morgan is really good, you just have to take the time to learn how good it is. Maribelle!Lucina!Morgan is so godlie as sage..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Watch out! A wild Spoiler appeared!
> 
> 
> 
> But Emmeryn!Morgan much better. #BlondeIsTheNewBlue
> 
> 
> 
> I cant really argue about defense in this game (You need it for Lunatic anyways, lul) but offense is important too! Whats the point if both you and your opponent deal no damage...
> 
> I swear I'm being a idiot right now and neglecting the point of this..
> 
> -----
> 
> Just beta chapter 9 in Cute Couples, NO EMMY Y U DO DIS TO MEEEE!!!!?!?
> 
> No srsly i luv hr so much I feel like its game over if I dont crit gangrel on Chapter 11..and I never recruit him. I give him a sword to the face!



The point is that you have a lot of defense AND a lot of strength as well. Yes, I have high defense, but my strength is also high at around 63 thanks to dragonstone+, not including support bonuses. Tharja!Morgan Emmeryn!Morgan Aversa!Morgan are all much better mages than Maribelle!Lucina!Morgan. And no, Manakete is not a bad class this game. If you want to see a bad class, take a look at Taguel. Also not sure why you think strength as a whole bad?


----------



## TheOneCherry

Ashtot said:


> The point is that you have a lot of defense AND a lot of strength as well. Yes, I have high defense, but my strength is also high at around 63 thanks to dragonstone+, not including support bonuses. Tharja!Morgan Emmeryn!Morgan Aversa!Morgan are all much better mages than Maribelle!Lucina!Morgan. And no, Manakete is not a bad class this game. If you want to see a bad class, take a look at Taguel. Also not sure why you think strength as a whole bad?



The weapon triangle sucks is what I mean by strength is bad.

magic can hit 1-2 NO MATTER WHAT. Most weapons dont have that, and the throwing weapons are often weak, though some ares trong. Magic is the key.

Yeah Taguel is bad as well Its manakete except faster, weaker in defense and strength, and have 1 range no matter what.
Pretty much weaker Ninja Manakete.

Ricken!Laurent!Morgan > Maribelle!Lucina!Morgan > Emmeryn!Morgan > All Other 3rdGen!Morgan > All other morgan

Magic is god in this game. People solo Apotheosis with only 2 units and rallies. Both using magic.

Actually, Morgan CANNOT be bad along with brady, they are so good they cant be screwed up at all, as long u have Galeforce for Brady and M!Morgan..

Defense and Offense are important, though IMO Offense is the better option. Combine both and you have a hot plate of PUN-ishment.


----------



## Ashtot

TheOneCherry said:


> The weapon triangle sucks is what I mean by strength is bad.
> 
> magic can hit 1-2 NO MATTER WHAT. Most weapons dont have that, and the throwing weapons are often weak, though some ares trong. Magic is the key.
> 
> Yeah Taguel is bad as well Its manakete except faster, weaker in defense and strength, and have 1 range no matter what.
> Pretty much weaker Ninja Manakete.
> 
> Ricken!Laurent!Morgan > Maribelle!Lucina!Morgan > Emmeryn!Morgan > All Other 3rdGen!Morgan > All other morgan
> 
> Magic is god in this game. People solo Apotheosis with only 2 units and rallies. Both using magic.
> 
> Actually, Morgan CANNOT be bad along with brady, they are so good they cant be screwed up at all, as long u have Galeforce for Brady and M!Morgan..
> 
> Defense and Offense are important, though IMO Offense is the better option. Combine both and you have a hot plate of PUN-ishment.



I still don't understand Maribelle!Lucina!Morgan, lol.


----------



## TheOneCherry

Ashtot said:


> I still don't understand Maribelle!Lucina!Morgan, lol.



No one can understand morgan at all xD

...well yo ucan if you study..hard. like real hard. but why would anyone want to do that

But Aether Sage with high Magic PLUS 2 good couples-Chrom x Maribelle is a Magic > Strength hit como marriage. And Lucina x MU is godly in every freaking way, as long as she has galeforce

OMG Had so much deaths, like 5 in chapter eleven..Thanks chrom for critting gangrel hard.


----------



## Cress

I did MU!Lucina on my first playthrough, and it was godly. Since it was my first playthrough, Chrom married Sully, but it's still a crazy good set! And then I married Morgan to Henry!Owain reclassed to Dread Fighter. They're virtually impossible to kill. On my second playthrough, I married Olivia, but that's all I've gotten to so far. Plan on making a Sorcerer Inigo With Aversa's Night to be... tanky? idk. Morgan will probably be Sage or Dark Flier or something like that.


----------



## TheOneCherry

Guys help

For a Sumia!Lucina!+HP -Luck!Morgan, what skilll should I pass down from MU?


----------



## Cress

Counter is the best choice I think since it's from a Male-only class. The only other Male-only skill that's useful is Axefaire, but I've never seen anyone give their FMorgan an Axe...
So I'd say Counter.


----------



## TheOneCherry

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Counter is the best choice I think since it's from a Male-only class. The only other Male-only skill that's useful is Axefaire, but I've never seen anyone give their FMorgan an Axe...
> So I'd say Counter.



Counter OP

I couldnt resist so I passed down Luna. Great Knight y u so stupid  I wouldnt be using a male only skill on her anyway..

Well, recruited Say'ri, had like a trillion deaths (Robin is better as a Smash tactician then a Fire Emblem tactician xD), and access to children


----------



## bloomwaker

My MU wrecks all the things though. She's like a wall. With spikes.


----------



## TheOneCherry

dapperlace said:


> My MU wrecks all the things though. She's like a wall. With spikes.



Except mine. With brutality. And Lethality. And Ignis. And Luna. And Armsthrift. With a 5 crit maxed with 3 poower killing edge,

byebye


----------



## bloomwaker

TheOneCherry said:


> Except mine. With brutality. And Lethality. And Ignis. And Luna. And Armsthrift. With a 5 crit maxed with 3 poower killing edge,
> 
> byebye



Speaking of skills, I have a hard time picking them.

I have two "sets" for her. Her in-game set and her Street Pass set. 
Skills that require an enemy to die are not really ones I want Street Pass peeps facing, since I don't think they'd keep playing on a street pass map if they lost a unit in battle (at least, I wouldn't). Fat lot of good Galeforce will do MU if someone resets before she goes after the second person in the first place, haha. 

For clearing maps though, Oh, baby.


----------



## witchy

oh my godddd im so happy this thread exists!! 
right now im currently deciding if i should continue playing the game w/ my unit being a girl named grace or if i should play more on a side file as a boy named elliott?? is it worth catching up to my main game on my side file or should i just continue playing as grace? i messed up pretty bad and made my unit a grandmaster at only level 10. im married to gaius currently on my main file, and on my side file i plan on marrying lucina or olivia (if i go further on it).


----------



## bloomwaker

If you're not playing on Lunatic that shouldn't be much of a problem. Grinding a bit for the extra levels isn't too hard. If you're worried about Master/Second seals and you don't have access to freely buying them, check the Annas that spawn on the maps as often as possible. They have seals pretty often.


----------



## witchy

thanks!! i just cant decide as id really like to marry olivia or lucina, but my current main file my unit is a girl. im also not a huge fan of the way i designed her to look? sigh.. just not sure, as she is pretty great in battle and im not sure if i feel like playing all the way up to where i am now again.


----------



## Cress

I'd say it's worth starting a new file. Robin and Olivia have probably one of the best S Rank supports, so go for it.


----------



## bloomwaker

I've played the game at least 10 times. So worth it. 

Not that I marry different people lmao.

Wellp, since it's FE:A-related, I'll post this here to:


----------



## Ashtot

That's really cool art, did you make it?


----------



## bloomwaker

Thanks, I did! Took me a while. 

I'm working on a custom Smash version of her too, haha. 







For anyone with a New 3DS: Do the in-game models look smoother to you? I feel like they do for me, but I may just be way too excited.


----------



## Cam1

dapperlace said:


> Thanks, I did! Took me a while.
> 
> I'm working on a custom Smash version of her too, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone with a New 3DS: Do the in-game models look smoother to you? I feel like they do for me, but I may just be way too excited.


I didn't really pay attention, but everything else looks a bit sleeker.


----------



## Amyy

might start up a new file again, but i suck at the marriage thing


----------



## Ashtot

Amyy said:


> might start up a new file again, but i suck at the marriage thing



What do you mean?


----------



## pokedude729

I've been wanting to get into the Series, and I'm wondering if this is a good first game.


----------



## witchy

pokedude729 said:


> I've been wanting to get into the Series, and I'm wondering if this is a good first game.


i havent played the other games in the fire emblem series, but i will tell you that i really love this game and i think it was a good first choice for me! im pretty much addicted now because theres so much to do and try, and so many different characters that i havent been at a standstill once.


----------



## A-Link

I have been wanting to try a game from the series for a while now. Does these games follow a story I should consider? What should game do I start with? I have access to a GBA, a DS, a 3DS and a Wii.


----------



## Cam1

A-Link said:


> I have been wanting to try a game from the series for a while now. Does these games follow a story I should consider? What should game do I start with? I have access to a GBA, a DS, a 3DS and a Wii.



There is a specific story for each game, and they all exist in the same world I think. Awakening was my first game. There isn't a story that connects them all, I don't think. The first I had heard of that was dlc for Awakening where you go into alternate worlds and fight with and/or against armies from previous games, but I think Awakening is a good starting game.


----------



## Cress

Well Radiant Dawn is a sequel to Path of Radiance, and all of the games Marth is in relate, but Awakening is completely separate.


----------



## aliscka

I'm a total newb to Fire Emblem and this game is, like... so hard for me. Even though I play on easy-cas! It's very embarrassing. I'm just terrible at this whole tactics thing...


----------



## Cam1

aliscka said:


> I'm a total newb to Fire Emblem and this game is, like... so hard for me. Even though I play on easy-cas! It's very embarrassing. I'm just terrible at this whole tactics thing...


You will get better! Don't worry, it is kinda learned through practice. I was terrible when I started, and now I am pretty good, and understand the ins and outs of the game!


----------



## bloomwaker

I started on Normal Casual, now I play Lunatic Classic because for some reason I like to hurt myself...


----------



## Ashtot

dapperlace said:


> I started on Normal Casual, now I play Lunatic Classic because for some reason I like to hurt myself...



Lunatic Classic is easy, Lunatic+ Classic would be hurting yourself, lol.


----------



## bloomwaker

I hear Lunatic+ is total bull, but I have no experience because when I say I'll play it my friends scream at me not to.


----------



## Cam1

So I want to share my pairings with you (They probs suck strategically, but whatever):
Chrom x Olivia
MU x Nowi
Lissa x Vaike
Tharja x Gaius (OTP)
Sully x Donnel
Sumia x Frederick
Miriel x Henry
Maribelle x Libra
Panne x Stahl
Cordelia x Virion
Cherche x Kellam

Thoughts?


----------



## geico

i love chrom... sometimes i restart my game when i feel sad jsut to remarry him. i got this pang of need to remarry him and spend time upping social links with him in the middle of my 7th replay of the game during my final battle with grima and i just restarted on the spot.

help me. this is an issue. how can i stop loving this jewel of a man.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cam said:


> So I want to share my pairings with you (They probs suck strategically, but whatever):
> Chrom x Olivia
> MU x Nowi
> Lissa x Vaike
> Tharja x Gaius (OTP)
> Sully x Donnel
> Sumia x Frederick
> Miriel x Henry
> Maribelle x Libra
> Panne x Stahl
> Cordelia x Virion
> Cherche x Kellam
> 
> Thoughts?



i always play with the female MU because... im a girl... but ur pairings are ok?

typically, these are my ideals:

mu / either chrom, fred, lon'qu or gaius. gaius and chrom are my top picks... 
chrom is always with mu tho because i will be jelly if he marries a girl in my team and i will be pissed of if he marries that ugly village hoe....

frederick / sumia: best. pairing. ever.

lon'qu / cordelia but only because lon'qu and say'ri just seem to not work in my game for some reason.

tharja / henry: they get along better than i thought they would.

lissa and ricken: srsly. theyre both like little children. perf for each other.

panne has married gaius a bunch of times. he really gets her, its pretty cute. go for it if you get the chance.

cherche and virion is a thing. theyre always a thing.

olivia married gaius once and she married libra a bunch of times. i love libra, but i couldnt care less about olivia.

lucina marries inigo, my sweet son morgan marries cynthia, typically....
owain usually marries severa... i mean, i cant see anyone else handling her that well.

yarne is sexy but hes way 2 young for me plus me and panne are basically besties and im not gonna be into her son... bruh...

*** gerome and *** his mum too....

nowi and gregor are a thing sometimes but it feels wrong... anna and gregor are also sometimes a thing but only because i usually have anna, greg and nowi working together. 

kjella and yarne are never bad... 
i totally love noire but like... i want her to be with yarne too, they seem cute. so i always fight with myself on who will be with yarne... hes really beautiful
i never even play with stahl, donny, sully, miriel or kellam.

- - - Post Merge - - -

what does everyone change their class to? i typically change into a grandmaster and turn my bae chrom into a great lord, then lucina becomes great lord and morgan becomes a grandmaster like me, except i expect him not abandon magic just because i cant get myself to use anything but swords. 

it usually stops at family, but if i have extras i make sure my fave characters get better stats.


----------



## ThomasNLD

dapperlace said:


> I hear Lunatic+ is total bull, but I have no experience because when I say I'll play it my friends scream at me not to.



It is total bull in a way. Its not that its insanely difficult (even though it is), but its also unfair, in the sense that when the skills of the enemies on the map fall out a certain way (well many ways), it becomes impossible to succeed the chapter and you have to reset for a better dividing of skills on enemies around the map. (Man, I suck in making clear why its unfair, I hope you understand any of this).


----------



## bloomwaker

ThomasNLD said:


> It is total bull in a way. Its not that its insanely difficult (even though it is), but its also unfair, in the sense that when the skills of the enemies on the map fall out a certain way (well many ways), it becomes impossible to succeed the chapter and you have to reset for a better dividing of skills on enemies around the map. (Man, I suck in making clear why its unfair, I hope you understand any of this).



No worries, I totally understand. I've looked at some of the Lunatic+ abilities for enemies and lordy get them away from me.



Cam said:


> So I want to share my pairings with you (They probs suck strategically, but whatever):
> Chrom x Olivia
> MU x Nowi
> Lissa x Vaike
> Tharja x Gaius (OTP)
> Sully x Donnel
> Sumia x Frederick
> Miriel x Henry
> Maribelle x Libra
> Panne x Stahl
> Cordelia x Virion
> Cherche x Kellam
> 
> Thoughts?



I hear Chrolivia is actually pretty good strategy-wise, but they're one of my NOTPs, haha...
"We met this chapter let's get married."
I prefer Olivia x Virion since the support hints she really likes him and Virion as Inigo's dad just makes sense, lol...

MUxNowi makes crazy good Manakete babies so that one's totally great. Since I play female MU I marry Nowi to Donny so that Nah gets counter from him and inherits the Pegasus Knight classes for Galeforce. Plus forever stuck on Chrom x MU. 

Never tried Lissa x Vaike so I can't tell you anything about that.

I also haven't tried Tharja x Gaius but I hear it's pretty good.

Same for Sully X Donny. I usually put Sully with Vaike. No particular reason except that blond Kjelle with Counter. 

Sumia x Frederick is one I usually do. It makes for a good physical Cynthia and the pairing is actually cute. I'm still sad her options are so limited, though. 

Haven't tried Panne x Stahl and it's not one I see very often. I usually pair Stahl with Cordelia. 

Cherche x Kellam is actually kind of cute because it doesn't revolve around him not being noticed.  She's so fascinated, it's great.


----------



## Cam1

dapperlace said:


> No worries, I totally understand. I've looked at some of the Lunatic+ abilities for enemies and lordy get them away from me.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear Chrolivia is actually pretty good strategy-wise, but they're one of my NOTPs, haha...
> "We met this chapter let's get married."
> I prefer Olivia x Virion since the support hints she really likes him and Virion as Inigo's dad just makes sense, lol...
> 
> MUxNowi makes crazy good Manakete babies so that one's totally great. Since I play female MU I marry Nowi to Donny so that Nah gets counter from him and inherits the Pegasus Knight classes for Galeforce. Plus forever stuck on Chrom x MU.
> 
> Never tried Lissa x Vaike so I can't tell you anything about that.
> 
> I also haven't tried Tharja x Gaius but I hear it's pretty good.
> 
> Same for Sully X Donny. I usually put Sully with Vaike. No particular reason except that blond Kjelle with Counter.
> 
> Sumia x Frederick is one I usually do. It makes for a good physical Cynthia and the pairing is actually cute. I'm still sad her options are so limited, though.
> 
> Haven't tried Panne x Stahl and it's not one I see very often. I usually pair Stahl with Cordelia.
> 
> Cherche x Kellam is actually kind of cute because it doesn't revolve around him not being noticed.  She's so fascinated, it's great.


Really? I always do Panne x Stahl. I used to do Panne x Gaius, but Tharja x Gaius is my OTP, haha. 
And I really like Sederick because of Cynthia's skill options with them. She can already get Renewal, Galeforce, and Aegis/Pavise(can nevere remember which one goes with which class XD) regardless of whoever she marries, but Frederick adds Aegis/Pavise, Defender, and Luna



Also, has anyone ever made Virion a magical unit? I feel like archer/sniper is a bad class because you can only attack from a block away. Looking into stats, I see him being good as a sage with Limit Breaker, Lifetaker, Tomefaire, and two other skills (not sure which to add).


----------



## bloomwaker

As much as I love Virion, I don't think I used him much during the later chapters. I can definitely give it a shot though, he's one of my favorites.


----------



## henry

fe:a is my lifeblood omg
i'm just starting a kellam!nah / defense asset MU run for an unhittable morgan ;u; in the past ive also married vaike!gerome (w my female mu for another supermorgan).


----------



## bloomwaker

Morgan is such a monster, lmao.











Started work on the decal I'm going to use for my New 3DS XL.

Hopefully I finish it this weekend so I can get it printed urgh. 

I swear, if I could, I'd put Awakening on _everything_.


----------



## ThomasNLD

dapperlace said:


> As much as I love Virion, I don't think I used him much during the later chapters. I can definitely give it a shot though, he's one of my favorites.



I think in one playthrough I married Virion with I think Panne (or maybe Cordelia?) and maxed him out as a deadscroll user (forgot the offcial title name). With magic Virion became quite a monster, defensively also very solid. I think Virion is a bit underrated.

I married Gaius with Nowi, they made a cute couple. Also very quite powerful, but mostly they match well. Candy loving Gaius with playful kiddylike Nowi.

I need to get the DLC back so I can play again. Sigh.


----------



## bloomwaker

Haha, same. I have two NNIDs since the New 3DS XL came out here, and one of them doesn't have the DLC license. My now main one. 8(





Finished the thing.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Your artwork is beautiful. 
I can imagine fire Emblem to be quite the inspiration, it has very detailed artwork and great costumes.


----------



## Ashtot

It's sooooo gooood!


----------



## bloomwaker

ThomasNLD said:


> Your artwork is beautiful.
> I can imagine fire Emblem to be quite the inspiration, it has very detailed artwork and great costumes.


Absolutely! When I was down and uninspired, finishing FE:A is what got me back on the drawing kick. I'm so happy every time I get the chance to draw something related to it. 



Ashtot said:


> It's sooooo gooood!



Thank you!


----------



## Colour Bandit

Really need some help here, I just did the side story to recruit Morgan but he died in the battle before I could recruit him and I accidentally saved after finishing the story so is there another way I can get Morgan? 

EDIT: nvm, I had a save from the middle of Chapter 11 I'll just restart from since most other sources are saying I don't get another chance to recruit him. Bit annoying but oh well....


----------



## Ashtot

Colour Bandit said:


> Really need some help here, I just did the side story to recruit Morgan but he died in the battle before I could recruit him and I accidentally saved after finishing the story so is there another way I can get Morgan?
> 
> EDIT: nvm, I had a save from the middle of Chapter 11 I'll just restart from since most other sources are saying I don't get another chance to recruit him. Bit annoying but oh well....



There's never a second chance to recruit anyone.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Ashtot said:


> There's never a second chance to recruit anyone.



I know, but in going back to my past save I changed a few things with my units so they are a bit better now so it was a win-win either way  I'm just going to have to be more careful with the side stories from now on...


----------



## bloomwaker

I always opt not to save until I've checked that I have the right amount of units still, haha. Even when I'm grinding, juuuuust in case.


----------



## Cam1

I came across this on google and laughed way too hard


----------



## bloomwaker

I found another one that had their M.U.'s name as "Weed". 

All the possibilities...




So I married Maribelle to Henry this time, since he's a magic parent, but has a good physical branch-off for Brady, too, in terms of skills I want my Street Pass units to have.

Plus the conversation's actually cute. I can't put a couple together if I don't like their conversation. See: Chrolivia.


----------



## Cress

Cam said:


> I came across this on google and laughed way too hard



Reminded me of this one moment from Zelda: Link Between Worlds where Hilda says "We need a hero, and your Link is amazing."
Now replace Link with a word of your choice. Have fun.


----------



## digikari4691

Cam said:


> I came across this on google and laughed way too hard



dying.


----------



## Cress

Take this:




Then add this:
http://www.rainymood.com/
Chapter 10 recreated.


----------



## bloomwaker

My emotions aren't ready to re-create that.


----------



## Cress

No posts in 7 months? For shame.


----------



## bloomwaker

TFW: I want to play the game but when I play I want to draw fanart, and when I'm drawing fanart, I want to play the game. ;;

I'm pretty sure this game is what pulled me out of my art rut when I got it, too.


----------



## 00jachna

This exsists?


----------



## bloomwaker

It does! It doesn't get much use nowadays. Same for the If/Fates thread, though I imagine that'll pick up once the game is actually out over here.

I guess I'll leave this here:


----------



## Midoriya

Poor Fire Emblem Awakening thread.....  It had a good run.......


----------



## piichinu

best game but ohh now i cant play cuz my mom broke my 3DS!!


----------



## bloomwaker

piichinu said:


> best game but ohh now i cant play cuz my mom broke my 3DS!!



D= That's terrible!


----------



## 00jachna

Best/worst units in this game?


----------



## Cam1

Best:
Lon'Qu
Nah
Owain

Worst:
Olivia (I love her but she is so weak)
Flavia (Same as above)
Basilio
Miriel


----------



## danceonglitter

Best : Myself, Chrom and probably Lucina
Worst : I think probably Miriel, Laurent and Kellam!


----------



## bloomwaker

Best characters tend to be the Manaketes (especially Nah, and F!Moran if you play M!Robin), the Tacticians (access to almost every class and skill), and kids with Galeforce. Their builds will vary depending on their parents so I can't really say for sure, but if you want to test builds and stats, you can look here.


----------



## 00jachna

lol Miriel is my favorit unit, I give her p much all the XP and permanent stat boosts, so shes a beast


----------



## Nightmares

Who else ships themselves with Chrom? xD


----------



## bloomwaker

Well, I ship my unit with Chrom, but I don't really see her as me. She's developed into her own character. 

I *would* like to give Chrom a hug, though. What a dorkmuffin.


----------



## Cress

Chrom x Frederick is the only acceptable ship.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I borrowed my brother's game to try it since there are multiple files and now I am addicted. lol I didn't think I would like it because I am not really in to grid battle systems, but the characters are all really fun. My battle strategy is more "what would make a funny support conversation" than "what is the best way to win?" I don't get how you are supposed to level up the people who are too weak to fight though. If they support someone, they never get experience and if they are just next to someone, they are attacked and killed. Good thing I set it to casual. I wouldn't have a team if I didn't. heh heh

I kind of want Robin to marry Virion, but there are a bunch of characters I haven't met yet. What if someone is cooler?  I don't like any of the choices for Chrom though. How come he doesn't have as many choices in support conversations? Should I just pick Sumia or the last character who I didn't meet yet? I just played the mission with the cute dragon girl and Chrom can't marry her either. Gyaah Chrom!


----------



## bloomwaker

I had a similar experience. Strategy games are not something I usually go for, but my friend encouraged me to try the demo and buy the game and now it's the game I obsess most over. I draw it more than my unit more than anything else lately. And for the past year or so. 

@~@


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525

Own the game it's not that bad of a game.


----------



## piichinu

its almost been a month without fe:a

im barely surviving


----------



## 00jachna

I just finished Fire Emblem: Awakening

I'm honestly crying


----------



## Cress

00jachna said:


> I just finished Fire Emblem: Awakening
> 
> I'm honestly crying



So the blog died.

K.


----------



## 00jachna

PuffleKirby21 said:


> So the blog died.
> 
> K.



yes. It is dead and buried


Just like Donnel, Kellam, Gregor and all the rest of them :'(


I might try to re-do it if I like plan how to re-class the units and what abilitys to pass down to the kids and who to marry who and what not

That might actually be more fun


----------



## Cam1

^^^ I do that every playthrough


----------



## bloomwaker

Something _happened_ the other day...

Kozaki posted a sketch of Chrom as king: 






I was so amused that I had MU steal it for herself: 






and Kozaki...noticed it.


----------



## Jarrad

Just playing through awakening for the first ever time (it's my first FE game) and I made my main character a female.. and she ended up marrying CHROM ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((

I wanted her to marry Stahl


----------



## bloomwaker

My Unit married to Chrom does make for interesting story elements. I also find her to be the best wife for him if the player is female. I feel like someone who's good at managing people, funds, resources ,and large-scale scenarios would make a good queen. 

If you want to make sure she doesn't marry Chrom, though. Be sure to marry her off to her intended spouse. Generally means avoiding supports with Chrom until after he's married, depending on who you want to  marry him, too. You could also have him support with whoever you intend to have him marry until they get S-support, to get your guarantees.


----------



## 00jachna

My pairings for my next playthrough

Chrom x Frederick

*Pairings*
Chrom x F avatar

Lon'qu x Sully

Gregor x Lissa

Henry x Olivia

Frederick x Cherche

Ricken x Nowi

Stahl x Miriel

Virion x Marribelle

Vaike x Cordelia

Donnel x Panne

Kellam x Sumia 

Gaius x Tharja

*Units w/o pairings:*

Flavia
Basilio
Say'ri
Anna
Libra
Tiki


Children charcters

Yarne x Nah

Inigo x Severa

Laurent x Morgan

Owain x Cynthia

Gerome x Noire

Kjelle x Brady


*I didn't really think about passing down skills to kids when doing this, I just went with the pairs I liked
*​
I'll be planning my reclassing shenanigans now


----------



## bloomwaker

Eep, Sully is the only Shepherd mother that doesn't grant Galeforce to Lucina. ;; Though if you don't care about that as much, it won't really matter. Her conversations with him are nice.


----------



## 00jachna

dapperlace said:


> Eep, Sully is the only Shepherd mother that doesn't grant Galeforce to Lucina. ;; Though if you don't care about that as much, it won't really matter. Her conversations with him are nice.



Yeah

If I ever do a lunatic playthrough I'll probably care more about the children and stuff. But not in this one, I just like Sully and Chrom as a couple


----------



## bloomwaker

I've only been playing on Lunatic lately, and my next playthrough is going to be a Lunatic+ draw-along, so I have to be a bit more careful about the kids, but I'm still going to go with the pairs I like, lmao. 

Me, though:


----------



## 00jachna

*Chrom:* Reclass to great lord
*Planned Skills:* Dual strike+, Aether, Rightful King, Charm

*Avatar M:* 
Asset: Strength Flaw: Skill. 

Reclass to Dark knight at lvl 10 to get the ability "life taker" at lvl 15. 
Will reclass into a Great Knight at lvl. 15 to get the Luna ability at lvl 5. 
Then reclass into a general at lvl 10 and get Pavise and Rally Defense abilitys.

*Planned skills:* Solidarity, Life taker, Luna, Pavise and Rally Defense

I think I did a decent job on planning my avatar
I'll edit this later when I have the time to do some more planning on other units


----------



## bloomwaker

If you don't plan on using Armsthrift or Miracle as skills, I'd say -Luck is a better flaw for you.


----------



## pokedude729

Would you guys recommend this game to a person hoping to get into the FE series?


----------



## Halloqueen

pokedude729 said:


> Would you guys recommend this game to a person hoping to get into the FE series?


I have a lot of issues with Awakening due to changes and plot quality compared to the older games, but it's a fine game to show you the general idea of the series. It has Casual mode which means you can play without fear of your units dying. 

That said, if you have a Wii U, you can get Fire Emblem (7) and Fire Emblem Sacred Stones from the Wii U Virtual Console for a lot cheaper than Awakening. I'd recommend those over Awakening personally, though I feel I'd be in the minority in doing so on this site. Awakening has a lot of fanservice (referencing and including characters from past games as DLC) so it would be good to have some knowledge of the older games before going into Awakening.

It's more of a question of less money and a better plot or more money and an easier first time.


----------



## tumut

pokedude729 said:


> Would you guys recommend this game to a person hoping to get into the FE series?


Yes, it's a great place to start and has a lot replayability with different ways to tackle the game each time. If you enjoy turn based strategy type combat you'll probably like it because that's the entirety of the gameplay. There's also a lot of character bonding as you get to know each of your units better with support conversations, and a lot of ways to customize how your avatar and children work on the battlefield.


----------



## Jarrad

pokedude729 said:


> Would you guys recommend this game to a person hoping to get into the FE series?



Yes. This was the first FE game I've played and I'm obsessed with it. I don't usually like strategic RPG/turn-based combat games (pokemon and earthbound are pretty much the only exceptions), though I loved how the story was told and how engaged with the characters and storyline I felt when I played the game.

Not to mention the cut scenes are amazing, and if you play an older FE game (I think the Wii one has cutscenes, but they're ugly) then there aren't any "real" cutscenes. Just dialogue being thrown back and fourth.


----------



## Halloqueen

Jarrad said:


> Yes. This was the first FE game I've played and I'm obsessed with it. I don't usually like strategic RPG/turn-based combat games (pokemon and earthbound are pretty much the only exceptions), though I loved how the story was told and how engaged with the characters and storyline I felt when I played the game.
> 
> Not to mention the cut scenes are amazing, and if you play an older FE game (I think the Wii one has cutscenes, but they're ugly) then there aren't any "real" cutscenes. Just dialogue being thrown back and fourth.


Both Path of Radiance for the GameCube and its Wii sequel Radiant Dawn have cutscenes. For the older handheld games, instead of cutscenes, there are pictures. But you shouldn't really expect amazing looking cutscenes on a GameCube or Wii anyway. They look fine and serve their purpose for what they are.


----------



## Jarrad

ZombifiedHorror said:


> Both Path of Radiance for the GameCube and its Wii sequel Radiant Dawn have cutscenes. For the older handheld games, instead of cutscenes, there are pictures. But you shouldn't really expect amazing looking cutscenes on a GameCube or Wii anyway. They look fine and serve their purpose for what they are.



I have exceptionally high standards when it comes to animation, and finding a game that has decent cutscenes is crucial for myself. 

If awakening's cutscenes were to the same quality of the GC/Wii's then I definitely would have deleted FE from my 3ds.


----------



## Halloqueen

Jarrad said:


> I have exceptionally high standards when it comes to animation, and finding a game that has decent cutscenes is crucial for myself.
> 
> If awakening's cutscenes were to the same quality of the GC/Wii's then I definitely would have deleted FE from my 3ds.


Well, everyone has their own tastes. I will say that I feel you're robbing yourself of a great experience by not playing Path of Radiance and Radiant Dawn since they have really interesting stories, settings, characters, and battle mechanics.

It just seems sort of like refusing to watch a classic black and white movie just because it's not in color. The cutscene quality is a product of the time and machines they were running on. More power to you regardless.


----------



## Jarrad

ZombifiedHorror said:


> Well, everyone has their own tastes. I will say that I feel you're robbing yourself of a great experience by not playing Path of Radiance and Radiant Dawn since they have really interesting stories, settings, characters, and battle mechanics.
> 
> It just seems sort of like refusing to watch a classic black and white movie just because it's not in color. The cutscene quality is a product of the time and machines they were running on. More power to you regardless.



I know what you mean. I've become dependent on modern-day technology to story tell. I'm sure they were great games in their prime, though I can't describe the bland disappointed feeling I get whenever I play a sequel of x quality and then go play one of its original games which looks and feels so noticeably different. 

I remember I have a GBA virtual console fire emblem game on my 3DS from back when I got given that nintendo embassador thing where you could download like 20 exclusive GBA/GB/NES games on your 3DS. I played it for probably 20 minutes before losing interest, though this was before I had played fire emblem. I may revisit it sometime before fates gets released.

It seems like the older games have less character development as well. Do the older games have similar interactions between characters like in awakening?


----------



## Halloqueen

Jarrad said:


> I remember I have a GBA virtual console fire emblem game on my 3DS from back when I got given that nintendo embassador thing where you could download like 20 exclusive GBA/GB/NES games on your 3DS. I played it for probably 20 minutes before losing interest, though this was before I had played fire emblem. I may revisit it sometime before fates gets released.


The Fire Emblem game that was given out to 3DS Ambassadors is Fire Emblem Sacred Stones. It is the most similar to Awakening compared to all of the other games in that you can free roam on the map and grind against enemies. It's a fine game and I recommend you try it out sometime.



> It seems like the older games have less character development as well. Do the older games have similar interactions between characters like in awakening?


The older games also have character interaction. From the sounds of it, you just didn't get far enough into the other one to come across it.  I find Awakening's character interactions far more bland than in the older games, and you get a lot more backstory and depth to certain characters in the older ones.

You don't really do the whole marriage thing in the older games though. In some games you do, and some characters are written to be romantically involved, but it's not a main thing. You can still get supports between male and female units if you want to ship them, but they don't all necessarily end up married forever after. Some endings say people split up, one of them died, etc.

There aren't children characters in the same game as their parents usually, except for in 4. But when they are it is written so much better because there's no time travel.


----------



## piichinu

pokedude729 said:


> Would you guys recommend this game to a person hoping to get into the FE series?



definitely, especially if you want to get into the series


----------



## Cam1

My marriages are usually along the lines of:
Chrom x Olivia
MU x Nowi
Lissa x Vaike (sometimes Lon'Qu)
Sully x Donnel
Panne x Stahl
Cordelia x Virion
Sumia x Frederick
Cherche x Kellam
Tharja x Gaius
Miriel x Henry
Maribelle x Libra

These choices are a combination of the skills I like to give the kids, the way their design looks with x hair color, and my overall liking of the couples (if I didnt like Nah so much as my daughter I would so do Nowi x Lon'Qu their supports are my favorite)


----------



## bloomwaker

Ah! I can never get behind Chrolivia, for story reasons. Stat/skill-wise, I get it, but I'd personally never be able to put them together. Plus, she has much cuter conversations with other people, like Lon'qu and Virion (who she finds dreamy even before getting to S-support). 

As a sidenote, I recently tried Cordelia X Lon'qu, something I've never done before. Severa looks adorable with that hair color, _and_ she gets all the -breaker skills. It's pretty dang funny.


----------



## piichinu

dapperlace said:


> Ah! I can never get behind Chrolivia, for story reasons. Stat/skill-wise, I get it, but I'd personally never be able to put them together. Plus, she has much cuter conversations with other people, like Lon'qu and Virion (who she finds dreamy even before getting to S-support).



agreed so much, i actually really hate her supports with chrom


----------



## bloomwaker

I was trying to avoid saying that, but I do too, lmao. Only person I like him less with is Maiden.


----------



## 00jachna

*Chrom:* Reclass to great lord
Planned Skills: Dual strike+, Aether, Rightful King, Charm

*Avatar M:* 
Asset: Strength Flaw: Luck. 

Reclass to Dark knight at lvl 10 to get the ability "life taker" at lvl 15. 
Will reclass into a Great Knight at lvl. 15 to get the Luna ability at lvl 5. 
Then reclass into a general at lvl 10 and get Pavise and Rally Defense abilitys.

Planned skills: Solidarity, Life taker, Luna, Pavise and Rally Defense

*Lissa:*

Reclass to Warcleric at lvl. 10 to get the skill Renewal
Reclass to Valkyrie once I get Renewal

Planned skills: Renewal, Miracle, Healtouch, Rally resistance and Dual Support+


----------



## piichinu

if you havent done it already are you sure you wanna make your asset strength?
i heard somewhere that strength as an asset doesnt change that much

personally i always go for + skill for those criticals, but im not sure if that makes that much of a difference (does anyone know?)


----------



## Thunder

dapperlace said:


> ...



Oh snap, that's cool.

I'm a little disappointed Kozaki's version didn't have the right sleeve torn off.


----------



## bloomwaker

Thunder said:


> Oh snap, that's cool.
> 
> I'm a little disappointed Kozaki's version didn't have the right sleeve torn off.



I think Chrom gets over it after a while, haha. I mean, his Great Lord outfit does have both. (I also think a bunch of people kept bothering him until he stopped.)


----------



## 00jachna

I ship Gerome x Inigo so hard!


----------



## bloomwaker

I have a hard time shipping Inigo with anyone. Using his friends to pick up chicks, I'm glad it backfires. 

Stuff about this one was bothering me, so I touched it up a bit: 






I still have a few others to fix. ;~;


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525

It looks good I need to get back into this game.


----------



## bloomwaker

Do it! It can serve as a refresher before the new ones come out.


----------



## 00jachna

I'm about to hit chapter 10 again


oh dear... I don't think I'm ready yet


----------



## bloomwaker

I don't think anyone's ever ready for that. ;;


----------



## Cress

00jachna said:


> I'm about to hit chapter 10 again
> 
> 
> oh dear... I don't think I'm ready yet


Then get prepared for it!


PuffleKirby21 said:


> Take this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then add this:
> http://www.rainymood.com/
> Chapter 10 recreated.


This actually relaxes me. It's calm and rain is a peaceful noise I barely get to hear. (California why.)


----------



## TykiButterfree

How many characters can female Robin marry? I kind of want to see all of the support conversations before I pick one. I have 5 proposals already lol. Too bad I missed Chrom's though. Ruffles is winning, but Libra is cool too.


----------



## bloomwaker

TykiButterfree said:


> How many characters can female Robin marry? I kind of want to see all of the support conversations before I pick one. I have 5 proposals already lol. Too bad I missed Chrom's though. Ruffles is winning, but Libra is cool too.



F!Robin can marry literally any male character you recruit, but listing them all could be spoilers for some. @.@

I can't stop my unit from marrying Chrom ever since it happened accidentally the first time. I didn't even know there was marriage, I was just like "Oh cool, there's another support rank, they can be even stronger togeth--OHMYGOD"


----------



## TykiButterfree

There are still a bunch of characters I have gray in the support window. Are half of them guys? My Robin has too many boyfriends. I keep thinking I have new support conversations when I don't. Tharja is getting a lot of support too. I like it when she talks to any one. Especially Robin lol.

Omg I found a shop with master seals! I will never have money again.


----------



## bloomwaker

TykiButterfree said:


> There are still a bunch of characters I have gray in the support window. Are half of them guys? My Robin has too many boyfriends. I keep thinking I have new support conversations when I don't. Tharja is getting a lot of support too. I like it when she talks to any one. Especially Robin lol.
> 
> Omg I found a shop with master seals! I will never have money again.



Just wait til you find the ones with second seals, oh hoh hoh. 

Also, the grayed out characters will unlock as you recruit more people/get some characters to get married for spoilery reasons.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Oh no are there any more forced marriages like Chrom? I want to pair them up based on what amuses me. Like Tharja and Libra. lol



Spoiler



I know from friends the marriges lead to kids and I know from Smash who Lucina is. I don't want Robin to marry a kid though. That's just weird.


----------



## Cress

TykiButterfree said:


> Oh no are there any more forced marriages like Chrom? I want to pair them up based on what amuses me. Like Tharja and Libra. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I know from friends the marriges lead to kids and I know from Smash who Lucina is. I don't want Robin to marry a kid though. That's just weird.



Nope, Chrom is the only forced marriage.
Take your time with pairing.


----------



## bloomwaker

Chrom is the only forced one, but it doesn't matter because my unit always marries him anyway. 

Speaking of my unit, so much of what I draw lately is just me ruining her life. I almost feel bad. 

She won't have to deal with that for much longer though:



Spoiler: Actual endgame spoiler, click at your own risk


----------



## TykiButterfree

Ooh, I was thinking of trying one of the Fire Emblem Fates games, but now there's an edition with both of them and an art book. I love any excuse to have an art book. I want to preorder it whenever you can.



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Nope, Chrom is the only forced marriage.
> Take your time with pairing.



Yay! The supports are so fun. 



dapperlace said:


> Chrom is the only forced one, but it doesn't matter because my unit always marries him anyway.
> 
> Speaking of my unit, so much of what I draw lately is just me ruining her life. I almost feel bad.
> 
> She won't have to deal with that for much longer though:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Actual endgame spoiler, click at your own risk



That's a cool picture! You make me want to draw my avatar. I don't see how it's a spoiler so I guess that's good. lol


----------



## bloomwaker

Thanks! i figured some people might recognize certain elements, so it's better to be safe than sorry, haha. 

And I say go for it! My unit is all I seem to draw lately, and the recent Fates release date just makes that urge even stronger. I wonder if I'll end up getting just as obsessed with Fates as I did with Awakening. If so, that might be a problem, lmao.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

I actually recently had a resurgence of obsession with Awakening due to the many ships with the MC haha, or rather supports : ) I am still on my Chrom file and have yet to finish which I really should have by now lol, I also splurged a little for the second generation side story as well as the support hot springs it's fairly entertaining and cute : ) I definitely want to get into that alternate story for the kids though; that should be quite interesting. I also sadly have a long list of supports for other playthroughs so yup still have to even make it through my first run, but hopefully I can get just as addicted with my next support and yes I definitely love the relationship aspect of the game xD


----------



## TheEchoTimes

You know when you do your first file, you get the S-Ranks between people as soon as possible? Did Miriel/Stahl on my first playthrough, and now I regret it after getting Olivia/Stahl in my third (and fourth, hahaha). But now...who will Miriel and Sully marry? I know I'm gonna do Tharja/Henry when I pick it back up... There's another girl who is alone at the moment, as well... But who is it... I can't remember.
But okay Gregor/Panne is LIFE and Berserker!Yarne is BEAST. MY LOOOOOOOOVE~~~


----------



## bloomwaker

Donnel+Nowi makes a monstrous Nah. Galeforce and Counter on a Manakete is terrifying.


----------



## Cress

I like Gaius!Nowi more because Donnel is a parent that gives Galeforce *AND* Armsthrift. Armsthrift is kinda useless on a Manakete because their best weapons can be purchased easily. Gaius only gives Galeforce so Nah can still do Galeforce shenanigans, but another unit can get Armsthrift so they don't have to worry about breaking limited weapons. (I usually do Donnel!Tharja).


----------



## bloomwaker

I overstock on weapons so armsthrift is pretty much useless to me, lmao.


----------



## Cress

dapperlace said:


> I overstock on weapons so armsthrift is pretty much useless to me, lmao.



But I like to use weapons like the 3 Regalia Weapons, Ragnell, Valflame, and others you can't just buy.


----------



## bloomwaker

Yeah, those are really fun, but I tend to reserve those for the street pass settings saves, otherwise, my units still trounce the others without them just fine.


----------



## piichinu

I can't take this anymore I need to play
I'm actually going insane


----------



## xBlablahi

Fe:a is actually one of my favorite 3ds games aaaah
I was still busy maxing everyone out for streetpass and trying to complete my support log but it takes to long (-_-)'


----------



## bloomwaker

Tell me about it. And then I start a new file and it's like..."Time for a new street pass team. =D"


----------



## TykiButterfree

I am currently trying to give Lethality to anyone who can learn it. My team is becoming overrun with assassins. lol I also keep buying logs from my brother's streetpass team because it is a more fun E rank weapon than a bronze lance. Is there a lame magic book too? I haven't seen one yet. I kind of want to get all of the dumb weapons and put them on one of my streetpass characters for fun.


----------



## bloomwaker

The lamest I can think of is the one that has like 3 uses, which isn't lame in the Joke Weapon sort of way, just on the "I can't use this for long" sort of way.


----------



## Libra

I have decided to begin playing this game again, but it's been forever since I last did so and I think I remember stressing myself out last time by trying to train and level up too many characters. So this time I'd like to limit myself but I'm not sure what a good amount would be. I'll be playing on Casual (but doing my best not to die!) and I'll have a female MU. Also, while I will try to unlock the children, I don't want to use them (with maybe the exception of Lucina and Morgan) on my team right now (might do so during a later play-through, though). So, any thoughts on what would be a good number (just a number, I'll figure out later who I want to use, ha ha)? Thanks!


----------



## Cam1

Maybe like 15. Id say thats a pretty good number to go with for this a playthrough. Im currently maxing out all my characters in my playthrough. Ive got like 10 done and like 10 more decently close.


----------



## JCnator

Libra said:


> I have decided to begin playing this game again, but it's been forever since I last did so and I think I remember stressing myself out last time by trying to train and level up too many characters. So this time I'd like to limit myself but I'm not sure what a good amount would be. I'll be playing on Casual (but doing my best not to die!) and I'll have a female MU. Also, while I will try to unlock the children, I don't want to use them (with maybe the exception of Lucina and Morgan) on my team right now (might do so during a later play-through, though). So, any thoughts on what would be a good number (just a number, I'll figure out later who I want to use, ha ha)? Thanks!



It's possible to max out theirs stats by doing certain DLC chapters many times or even abusing the inexpensive and readily available Reeking Boxes to fight many Risens. However, it is time-consuming to get everybody maxed up, so prioritizing a few select units is a great idea if you just want to play the game without too much stress. The exp gain for the few characters you'd choose would level up quicker than if you were to spread exp and resources thinly to everyone, the latter of which could spell disaster if this were to happen in any Fire Emblem game that doesn't allow you to grind without using the arena.

The units you'd want to choose should be the ones you'd consider very useful in the battlefields. All playable characters have potential to become a huge help for a variety of reasons in any playthrough. Since we're talking about a minimal-to-no-grinding sort of run, most of the earlier units you get in the game are going to be the ones you'd most likely want in your army. All of the units you mentioned are a great choice for plowing through the game, especially if the parents for Lucina and Morgan are Chrom and Female MU.
Remember, I don't advise using characters that are obtained very late in the game and takes too long to grind for them to actually become useful for the most part of the game; they would end up being much less useful than your usual favorite troops. I bet you wouldn't want to use Donnel, Virion and such in this run.

Since I'd like to have a bit of variety in my army while giving a moderate amount of exps to everyone and guarantee completing chapters within a few turns, I'd stick with around 10 characters at first.


----------



## Libra

Okay, thank you for your thoughts and feedback, Cam, and TheBigJC7777777! It's very much appreciated! <3

I actually have the EXPponential Growth and Golden Gaffe DLC's but I'd like to not use them this time (or just a bit if I _really_ need money for something) because I'd like to beat the game with what is available in the game itself, if that makes sense (I don't mind grinding, just that I'd do it this time by using Reeking Boxes, because I find the EXPponential Growth DLC not a very fun map, ha ha). ^_^

Also, can someone remind me when the best moment for reclassing is and when to use a second seal or master seal? I remember reading some people saying "do it at level 10", others "no, 15" and then others "no, max them out to 20 first", and there was also something about hidden stats? Thanks! <3


----------



## Amyy

when fire emblem fates special edition is $200???? wtf


----------



## shunishu

Amyy said:


> when fire emblem fates special edition is $200???? wtf



i think i'm i'm gonna skip  fates for all the money grabbing with the 3 storylines like what the heck..


----------



## Cam1

Libra said:


> Okay, thank you for your thoughts and feedback, Cam, and TheBigJC7777777! It's very much appreciated! <3
> 
> I actually have the EXPponential Growth and Golden Gaffe DLC's but I'd like to not use them this time (or just a bit if I _really_ need money for something) because I'd like to beat the game with what is available in the game itself, if that makes sense (I don't mind grinding, just that I'd do it this time by using Reeking Boxes, because I find the EXPponential Growth DLC not a very fun map, ha ha). ^_^
> 
> Also, can someone remind me when the best moment for reclassing is and when to use a second seal or master seal? I remember reading some people saying "do it at level 10", others "no, 15" and then others "no, max them out to 20 first", and there was also something about hidden stats? Thanks! <3


Depends. For base classes, you can just do ten, as you have all the skills available. But for advanced classes, it depends on if you wanna get both skills or not. If you just want the first one, go to level ten, and be on your merry way. If you want both, do fifteen. And if you have them in their optimal class with all skills, use a second seal to reset them to level one. They wont loose stats and allows you to max them out easier


----------



## shunishu

which reminds me that i still haven't finished this. i took a break at one of last few missions cause i was spending too much time on this and forgot -_-


----------



## piichinu

Amyy said:


> when fire emblem fates special edition is $200???? wtf



i thought it was $80, or is that the preorder?


----------



## Libra

I wonder what the price in Europe will be for Fates. I'd like to get all 3 storylines but I don't see myself paying like over 100 EUR. x_x


----------



## bloomwaker

piichinu said:


> i thought it was $80, or is that the preorder?



$80 includes the games, the pouch and the artbook, and that's the only special edition I know of.

...Unless they somehow accidentally leaked that the special plates+black New 3DS is coming to NA/other regions as well, in which case, over $200 might make sense.


----------



## JCnator

It's also possible to get either Birthright or Conquest first, then purchase the remaining routes. And all that for the same price as (or possibly cheaper than) the Special Edition, minus the exclusive artbook and 3DS XL pouch. While the extras are nice to own, those aren't the things I'd need right away.


----------



## bloomwaker

I missed out on the Awakening art book when it first came out since it wasn't something I knew I was going to be into at the time. Fortunately, there was a bigger art book I ended up importing from Japan instead.

Not missing out this time!


----------



## Amyy

piichinu said:


> i thought it was $80, or is that the preorder?



200 in australia rip


----------



## Halloqueen

The Fire Emblem: Fates Special Edition seems to be sold out everywhere, at least online. I'm not too torn up about it, considering I'm not expecting much after how disappointed I was with Awakening. But I want to give Fates a chance, so it would have been nice to pick all three versions up at once. Don't really care about the art book, unless it has stuff from older games, but I'd be pretty interested in that pouch for the 3DS XL. Here's hoping it's restocked soon.


----------



## bloomwaker

Twitter feeds are amazing for this sort of thing I'm finding. The pre-orders went out of stock for a bit on Amazon on the first day for both Fates bundle and Twilight Princess HD, but my twitter feed had some Nintendo news on it and I was able to pick it up thanks to happening upon that as I was messing about. The nice thing about Amazon is they don't charge until the item is set to ship.~

Woo...gonna have to start that Awakening draw-along soon. 
As soon as I think of the cover.


----------



## pokedude729

I just unlocked Owain, and I saw that he and Lucina can S-rank.


WTF? They're F***ing Cousins! Why is this a thing? Why not make it like every other close-family relationship and just stop at A?

Now, could someone hand me the brain bleach?


----------



## piichinu

pokedude729 said:


> I just unlocked Owain, and I saw that he and Lucina can S-rank.
> 
> 
> WTF? They're F***ing Cousins! Why is this a thing? Why not make it like every other close-family relationship and just stop at A?
> 
> Now, could someone hand me the brain bleach?



They don't get married they become life companions

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's more of a platonic sibling thing


----------



## 00jachna

Male MU x Emmeryn

or

Miriel x Ricken!Laurent x Female MU

Which makes the best Magic Morgan? And, when do I recruit the child to get the most optimal stats, I have always been a little confused about that part


----------



## Cress

00jachna said:


> Male MU x Emmeryn
> 
> or
> 
> Miriel x Ricken!Laurent x Female MU
> 
> Which makes the best Magic Morgan? And, when do I recruit the child to get the most optimal stats, I have always been a little confused about that part



Second one would be better. (You could also marry Mirel to either Henry or Libra, they all have the same magic stat when passing stats down.)

For a Male MU, you could...
Tharja!Ricken/Henry/Libra
Noire!MaMU


----------



## TykiButterfree

I stopped playing the main story and am now trying to get marriages and kids.  It is kind of weird that the kid map appears right after a marriage though. lol So far I have: 
Tharja and Libra
Mirel and Henry
Cherche and Vaike

I am also trying to get fun abilities. Henry can get a lot of cool ones. I got lethality, counter, and I am working on lifetaker. Henry got a crit attack while using lethality. Why is that even an option? lol


----------



## bloomwaker

TykiButterfree said:


> I stopped playing the main story and am now trying to get marriages and kids.  It is kind of weird that the kid map appears right after a marriage though. lol So far I have:
> Tharja and Libra
> Mirel and Henry
> Cherche and Vaike
> 
> I am also trying to get fun abilities. Henry can get a lot of cool ones. I got lethality, counter, and I am working on lifetaker. Henry got a crit attack while using lethality. Why is that even an option? lol



Overkill! Literally! 

I imagine it appears right after because the game wouldn't have known what hair color or stats to give them ahead of time, but in Luci's realm, they already exist and she just needs to find them again. 


On a different note, there's a Chrobin week going on on tumblr, and the theme is "Class Change". 



Spoiler: stupid drawing


----------



## Libra

dapperlace said:


> Spoiler: stupid drawing



Off topic, but your drawings are gorgeous! Do you do commissions? ^_^


----------



## bloomwaker

Libra said:


> Off topic, but your drawings are gorgeous! Do you do commissions? ^_^



Thank you! I currently only do them for cash, but if you're interested, you can find info  >here< .


----------



## TykiButterfree

Aw, Chrom looks so cute as a bride! lol

This is kind of delayed, but I finished the drawing of my Robin.  Ruffles <3



Spoiler: Virion and Robin


----------



## bloomwaker

You have good taste! Both in husband choice and MU features, haha.


----------



## nintendofan85

Even though I got the game back in May 2013 I still haven't finished it, honestly.
I just don't have time to.


----------



## Chaotix

http://www.darkhorse.com/Blog/2213/dark-horse-release-art-fire-emblem-awakening

awesomeeee


----------



## Halloqueen

Chaotix said:


> http://www.darkhorse.com/Blog/2213/dark-horse-release-art-fire-emblem-awakening
> 
> awesomeeee


Ugh. Another artbook, separate from the one releasing with the Limited Edition of Fates, that only focuses on Awakening? From the people who made the Hyrule Historia? Thanks for not acknowledging that the series has been around for 25 years and there were games before it. :/

Anyway, enjoy it.


----------



## bloomwaker

I believe it will be a translated version of the original Awakening art book, titled Knights of Iris, which I currently have, and has the same cover and lettering color scheme. 

The 25th anniversary one is separate, and has quite a bit of information in it, but unlike Awakening's, has less images, so I probably won't be getting that one unless it's translated. Probably...

There are some references of Ylisse castle in there not found in even Awakening's art book.

- - - Post Merge - - -

On a different note, I did change my unit's skin color, and her hair style slightly, to show ears...











Now my avatar and signature are incorrect!


----------



## TykiButterfree

Chaotix said:


> http://www.darkhorse.com/Blog/2213/dark-horse-release-art-fire-emblem-awakening
> 
> awesomeeee



Aw man, I just got the Japanese one too...

It would be nice to be able to read the book though.


----------



## bloomwaker

Right? 
Maybe the Splatoon one will get translated some day. ;;


----------



## pokedude729

Is there a goo spot to grind for money w/o the DLC? (I tried the money map, but it was just too hard to actually kill the things (I'm at ch. 8 right now))


----------



## Kittyinpink87

i just recently started playing it again lol


----------



## 00jachna

pokedude729 said:


> Is there a goo spot to grind for money w/o the DLC? (I tried the money map, but it was just too hard to actually kill the things (I'm at ch. 8 right now))



Reeking boxes


(and EXPonential growth isn't really worth it btw)


----------



## himeki

Can anyone help me with the Smash Brethren 2 DLC? I bought it for Eirika and the bride class, but I can't seem to clear it!



Spoiler: My current group



Morgan: Level 3 Grandmaster
Kjelle: Level 5 Great Knight
Lucina: Level 2 Great Lord
Owain: Level 13 Myrmidon
Olivia: Level 11 Dancer
Gaius: Level 1 Trickster
Anna: Level 5 Trickster
Chrom: Level 2 Great Lord
Avatar: Level 20 Grandmaster (I usually just make my unit the entire front lines lol)
Tharja: Level 15 Dark Knight
Cordelia: Level 9 Dark Flier
Lissa: Level 10 Sage
Henry: Level 4 Dark Knight
Panne: Level 12 Taguel
Gregor: Level 13 Myrmidon
Fredrick: Level 6 Great Knight
Noire: Level 1 Bow Knight
Cherche: Level 12 Wyvern Rider
Lon'qu: Level 7 Assassin
(couple more actually are alive, but they're too low levelled to be of any use without sacrifice :/)


Oh yeah, and if anyone could give me some help with Paralogues 10, 13, 9 and 6 that would be great


----------



## 00jachna

MayorEvvie said:


> Can anyone help me with the Smash Brethren 2 DLC? I bought it for Eirika and the bride class, but I can't seem to clear it!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My current group
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan: Level 3 Grandmaster
> Kjelle: Level 5 Great Knight
> Lucina: Level 2 Great Lord
> Owain: Level 13 Myrmidon
> Olivia: Level 11 Dancer
> Gaius: Level 1 Trickster
> Anna: Level 5 Trickster
> Chrom: Level 2 Great Lord
> Avatar: Level 20 Grandmaster (I usually just make my unit the entire front lines lol)
> Tharja: Level 15 Dark Knight
> Cordelia: Level 9 Dark Flier
> Lissa: Level 10 Sage
> Henry: Level 4 Dark Knight
> Panne: Level 12 Taguel
> Gregor: Level 13 Myrmidon
> Fredrick: Level 6 Great Knight
> Noire: Level 1 Bow Knight
> Cherche: Level 12 Wyvern Rider
> Lon'qu: Level 7 Assassin
> (couple more actually are alive, but they're too low levelled to be of any use without sacrifice :/)
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, and if anyone could give me some help with Paralogues 10, 13, 9 and 6 that would be great



Pairing up is pretty op in this game... Are you doing it?


----------



## Damniel

*Best Pairings for Units*



00jachna said:


> Reeking boxes
> 
> 
> (and EXPonential growth isn't really worth it btw)



Reeking boxes are good for normal mode, but for hard and lunatic, they cost 5K which is a lot and you will probably run out quickly since they only give you 2K back. EXPonential growth i found to be really useful in the early game and to grind


Spoiler



Parents for better children. I actually used it before chapter 13 to grind Olivia for Swordsmaster to Dark flier, and gave Lucina really good stats(Olivia an awesome mother when you grind her) and also inherited galeforce from her).


and weak units you want to use but are too weak compared to the enemy units at that point in the game. 

I spend so much time in my lunatic Classic run for really good units and i found the best pairing(fighting wise) for me are:


Spoiler: If you didn't beat Ch13 look away



*Olivia!Lucina*- Passes down galeforce, really good speed and skill too. The Myridon class has some really nice skills for her too. 
*Libra!Owain*- With Lissa passing down galeforce and libra passing down lifetaker, you can not only attack again for killing, but also heal! Owain gets really good magic and stats overall and makes a great sorcerer or dread figher.Plus blonde is good on him.
*Chrom!Inigo*- Rightful king(adding 10% to skill activations) along with Galelforce, sol, armsthrift, astra, and luna, basically makes inigo a broken unit, always activating a skill and never using a weapon use. Gets really good skill and speed for it too. He looks like Chrom a lot when i think about it. 
*Stahl!Severa*- Almost the same as inigo(expect swordsfaire instead of rightful king), but gets a lot higher defense.
*Vaike!Kjelle*-Great tank. pass down Counter(or HP +5) and luna, and get Aegis, Pavise(Halves damage), and Armsthrift(Or sol) and finish in Paladin and Kjelle will be a powerful force who hits hard and overall takes little damage.
*Kellam!Nah*- Pass down life taker and Luna, and get Pavise with whatever else you want, and Nah becomes THE BEST tank in the game. With almost 50 Defensive, the added stats from Dragonstone+ makes it so she'll take no damage at all, though she suffers in speed, the 60 def makes up for it.
*Henry!Brady*- Pass down whatever you want with henry and galeforce, and Brady makes an excellent dark mage, has high magic and with a forged Waste, is a heavy hitter. 
*Gauis!Cynthia*- Passing down Astra and Luna, adorable ginger cynthia has* ridiculous* speed and skill and makes a great attacker! Get Galeforce and any offensive skills too.
*Lon'Qu!Laurent*- Pass down Vantage or astra, and Laurent has high skill and speed to dodge like crazy and has 50+ magic.
*Fredrick!Gerome*- With Aegis and Renewal, Gerome gets really good strength and defense and with offensive skills, is a flying tank!
*Gregor!Yarne*- With armsthrift, makes a great Berserker with strenghs in the 60s, makes great with offensive skills like leathilty and astra. 
*Donnel!Noire*- Pass down Apitude(Replace with any skill you want when she maxes out stats)and life taker, get galeforce, armsthrift, and luna(or sol) and you get a great sorceress who rarely uses a weapon use and maxes out stats quickly. 
*Olivia!Lucina!Morgan or Chrom!Inigo!Morgan* Get galeforce, any offensive skills you want(Aether for girl morgan for attack and rightful king for male morgan to activate skills even further) and Armsthrift, and you have one of the best units in the game. Plus marrying Lucina gets really interesting dialouge. Although really any child unit is a great parent for morgan, as long as you pass down galeforce or get it on your own. Morgan's an unscrew able unit so any parent is pretty good if used correctly. 

RIP Virizon and Ricken, not good enough to marry. But all these children i found extremely good so i suggest you give them a try.


But yeah...as you can see, i play Fire emblem a lot and can't wait for Fates.


----------



## himeki

00jachna said:


> Pairing up is pretty op in this game... Are you doing it?


Yeah, mostly I shove them with their husbands/wives.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> Who are their parents? and have you grinded them or just upgraded the class they started with? Tip taguels aren't good units so reclass Panne as something else, what that is is up to you.[/spoiler]
> You should try reclassing your units to get skills and better stats and grind.





Spoiler:  



Kjelle's father is Lonqu, Lucina's mother is Sumia, Morgan's father is Stahl (I was stupid when I married him XD), Yarne's father is Gregor, Ingo's father is Gaius, Noire's father is Henry, Owain's father is Kelliam, Severa's father is Fredrick and Sumia married Chrom


To be honest I actually didn't bother matching parents correctly... Morgan reclassed as Tactician though.


----------



## Damniel

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, mostly I shove them with their husbands/wives.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> Kjelle's father is Lonqu, Lucina's mother is Sumia, Morgan's father is Stahl (I was stupid when I married him XD), Yarne's father is Gregor, Ingo's father is Gaius, Noire's father is Henry, Owain's father is Kelliam, Severa's father is Fredrick and Sumia married Chrom
> 
> 
> To be honest I actually didn't bother matching parents correctly... Morgan reclassed as Tactician though.





Spoiler



Your children are still pretty good in terms of parents(expect owain because his parents stats conflict each other), I'm not sure if you tried passing down ideal skills. But the best thing to do would be to reclass and grind the units you have. When you start a paralouge, the children's stats depend on the average of the parents stats plus their own stats, and inherit the last shills their parents have(you can just arrange your skills so the skill you want to pass down is the bottom most skill. For your paralouges, the best thing to do would be to grind your units to be strong and just use tanks to survive the enemy phases. For severas chapter, send all your units to her path and attack the enemies before she gets killed by them. If she is within enemy range use a rescue on her to push her back, but she should be able to survive an attack or two if you grind her parents. Be careful not to go in Hollands(her friends) range or else he will most likely die from counter attack. Once severa reaches him, she joins your army and just kill the boss. Hope it helps!



- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry for the typos, not home so on mobile.


----------



## dude98

I recently got this game and enjoyed it. My favorite character is Henry because of his lines. XD


----------



## bloomwaker

I largely pair my units up by whether or not I actually like them as a couple. (Read: I am Chrobin trash). I do also try to ensure there is a good pool of skills to pick from with both parents, though, since I've been playing on Lunatic the last three times.

Speaking of Henry, though, I feel like the localization ruined his character a bit. Don't get me wrong, I love puns (especially bad ones), but Henry is more interesting with his original Japanese dialogue.


----------



## dude98

dapperlace said:


> I largely pair my units up by whether or not I actually like them as a couple. (Read: I am Chrobin trash). I do also try to ensure there is a good pool of skills to pick from with both parents, though, since I've been playing on Lunatic the last three times.
> 
> Speaking of Henry, though, I feel like the localization ruined his character a bit. Don't get me wrong, I love puns (especially bad ones), but Henry is more interesting with his original Japanese dialogue.



I was shocked to hear his Japanese voice. I do like his laugh and "bye bye".

Anyways I made my Avatar marry Sumia


----------



## 00jachna

dapperlace said:


> I largely pair my units up by whether or not I actually like them as a couple. (Read: I am Chrobin trash). I do also try to ensure there is a good pool of skills to pick from with both parents, though, since I've been playing on Lunatic the last three times.
> 
> Speaking of Henry, though, I feel like the localization ruined his character a bit. Don't get me wrong, I love puns (especially bad ones), but Henry is more interesting with his original Japanese dialogue.



How is his character in the japanese version?


----------



## bloomwaker

He's deeper, I suppose? 

His support conversations with both Olivia and Lissa are more endearing, and he doesn't make light of the situations they're in, at least, not to the extent that it's done in the English version. It's definitely easier to see why people really like Henry x Lissa and Henry x Olivia based on the Japanese dialogue translations. I don't have the link on hand right now or I'd put it here, but I just like him better as a character with his original dialogue.


----------



## pokedude729

Do you guys have any advice for grinding up Maribelle/Lissa, both in support and levels? (I'm going w/ Donnel x Lissa and I haven't decided for Maribelle)


----------



## Cress

pokedude729 said:


> Do you guys have any advice for grinding up Maribelle/Lissa, both in support and levels? (I'm going w/ Donnel x Lissa and I haven't decided for Maribelle)



For supports just pair them up with the person you want the to support with and play like normal.

For levels, the best way is to buy Rescue Staves. Go into a map like a Spotpass map or a Risen encounter. Kill every enemy except for 1. Have 4 players surround the last enemy and unequip their weapons (but make sure they're tabky enough.) Have Lissa/Maribelle away and have them spam the Rescue Staff on another character. Even better, just have them spam it on each other lol. But if one of the guarding characters takes too much damage, you can heal them normally. Most enemies will only focus on 1 character so you shouldn't have to worry about switching spots or anything.


----------



## Mars Adept

I used to have the game when I was in a phase where I was avoiding playing Animal Crossing, but after hearing spoilers, finding the game boring, and just not getting the urge to play it, I deleted it. Shortly before I did, I started playing Animal Crossing again. I'm probably never going to get Fates or one of the previous games. I only bought the game for the funny characters.

Speaking of which, whos your favorite character? Mines Frederick. I always thought the way he looked and his personality was the best. Him looking after Chrom and the others is so sweet of him.


----------



## himeki

Henry is my favourite character by far.


----------



## Damniel

pokedude729 said:


> Do you guys have any advice for grinding up Maribelle/Lissa, both in support and levels? (I'm going w/ Donnel x Lissa and I haven't decided for Maribelle)



Go to a grinding map, unequip your weapons for tank units and just heal like crazy. Once you reach level 10 use a master seal, level them up to level 15 for skills, use a second deal to change them go dark fliers, get galeforce( allows unit to do another action after killing a unit) at level 15, and either change their class to a new class, or revert them to their orginal class(war cleric/sage and valykie). Pair them up when they are able to attavk. Donnel and Libra are good husbands for Lisa and I found Henry to be good for mariabelle.


----------



## himeki

Ahhhh thanks Daniel! I managed to get Yarne and Sereva ! ^o^

Anyone got advice for Chapter 19?


----------



## pokedude729

I realize that this is likely a dumb question, but is it best to fully level up the characters to level 20 before upgrading, or just do it once they reach level 10?


----------



## himeki

pokedude729 said:


> I realize that this is likely a dumb question, but is it best to fully level up the characters to level 20 before upgrading, or just do it once they reach level 10?



Personally I just upgrade as soon as I can XD


----------



## Halloqueen

pokedude729 said:


> I realize that this is likely a dumb question, but is it best to fully level up the characters to level 20 before upgrading, or just do it once they reach level 10?


It hardly matters in Awakening since you can just reclass over and over and continue to get stat gains forever.

In general for the series as a whole, and you may as well do it here too, the preferable thing is to level them up to 20 before promoting them. More level ups mean better stats. Also considering you learn the second skill of the classes in Awakening at 15, 5 more levels is hardly that much farther to go.


----------



## bloomwaker

I actually do recommend stopping at 15 if you have access to the second seal shops, especially if you plan on getting a lot of skills on a character, because the more levels you get, the harder it becomes to level later on. I only recommend hitting max when you don't have seals to keep you going.


----------



## pokedude729

dapperlace said:


> I actually do recommend stopping at 15 if you have access to the second seal shops, especially if you plan on getting a lot of skills on a character, because the more levels you get, the harder it becomes to level later on. I only recommend hitting max when you don't have seals to keep you going.



What chapter are the seals sold at?


----------



## bloomwaker

I don't quite remember but it's definitely after Chapter 13. I'd also check your merchants often, when they spawn, since they have a few to sell too, depending on where they spawn.


----------



## Damniel

dapperlace said:


> I don't quite remember but it's definitely after Chapter 13. I'd also check your merchants often, when they spawn, since they have a few to sell too, depending on where they spawn.



12 for master seals, 15 for secondary seals I believe.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Ahhhh thanks Daniel! I managed to get Yarne and Sereva ! ^o^
> 
> Anyone got advice for Chapter 19?



That chapter is an open field, so you want to bring characters that can take a couple of hits. There's almost all horse back and flying units, so wind magic and beast slayers are great for extra damage. Just be careful not to go to deep within enemy range, or they'll all gang up on you, and avoid Walhart until you clear the map/want to end it earlier.


----------



## himeki

Call me Daniel said:


> 12 for master seals, 15 for secondary seals I believe.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> That chapter is an open field, so you want to bring characters that can take a couple of hits. There's almost all horse back and flying units, so wind magic and beast slayers are great for extra damage. Just be careful not to go to deep within enemy range, or they'll all gang up on you, and avoid Walhart until you clear the map/want to end it earlier.



Thanks! I'll try that after a few more EXPonential Growth runs!
god bless that map


----------



## 00jachna

Ricken!Noire!Morgan

Ricken!Lauren!Morgan


Wich of these create the overall best morgan?


----------



## himeki

00jachna said:


> Ricken!Noire!Morgan
> 
> Ricken!Lauren!Morgan
> 
> 
> Wich of these create the overall best morgan?



I'm confused by what you mean....Morgan can only come from the player?


----------



## 00jachna

MayorEvvie said:


> I'm confused by what you mean....Morgan can only come from the player?



 I mean a Ricken x Tharja Noire marries the avatar, or a Miriel x Ricken Laurent marries the avatar


----------



## himeki

00jachna said:


> I mean a Ricken x Tharja Noire marries the avatar, or a Miriel x Ricken Laurent marries the avatar



Oh, I see lmao.


----------



## Cress

00jachna said:


> Ricken!Noire!Morgan
> 
> Ricken!Lauren!Morgan
> 
> 
> Wich of these create the overall best morgan?



Serene's Forest says that they would be almost the same, and since you seem to be going for a magic based Morgan, both would have the same magic stat.


Spoiler: Rest of the stats



Based off of their stats as a Grandmaster, and with Robin's Asset as Magic, and Flaw as Luck.
Laurent as the dad:
Str: 37
Mag: 49
Skl: 42
Spd: 44
Lck: 44
Def: 38
Res: 43

Noire as the mom:
Str: 39
Mag: 49
Skl: 40
Spd: 44
Lck: 41
Def: 41
Res: 43


So Laurent would give higher Skill and Luck, while Noire would give higher Strength and Defense. So it's really up to you.

Here's a link if you want to mess around with stats yourself.


----------



## 00jachna

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Serene's Forest says that they would be almost the same, and since you seem to be going for a magic based Morgan, both would have the same magic stat.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rest of the stats
> 
> 
> 
> Based off of their stats as a Grandmaster, and with Robin's Asset as Magic, and Flaw as Luck.
> Laurent as the dad:
> Str: 37
> Mag: 49
> Skl: 42
> Spd: 44
> Lck: 44
> Def: 38
> Res: 43
> 
> Noire as the mom:
> Str: 39
> Mag: 49
> Skl: 40
> Spd: 44
> Lck: 41
> Def: 41
> Res: 43
> 
> 
> So Laurent would give higher Skill and Luck, while Noire would give higher Strength and Defense. So it's really up to you.
> 
> Here's a link if you want to mess around with stats yourself.



But Luck gives -1 mag....


----------



## himeki

WOW I JUST REALISED MY SON IS A FREAKING BADASS


----------



## Damniel

MayorEvvie said:


> WOW I JUST REALISED MY SON IS A FREAKING BADASS



All Morgan's are great. 

And magic isn't the best stat to concentrate on in my opinion. I think skill and luck are better for skill activist ions and arms thrift. 

But I'd say Noire because female Morgan is a lot better.


----------



## himeki

Call me Daniel said:


> All Morgan's are great.
> 
> And magic isn't the best stat to concentrate on in my opinion. I think skill and luck are better for skill activist ions and arms thrift.
> 
> But I'd say Noire because female Morgan is a lot better.



nono, im just laughing at his insane hp stat


----------



## dude98

Is Henry really that bad of a character stat wise. GameFaqs seems to say so.


----------



## Cress

Call me Daniel said:


> All Morgan's are great.
> 
> And magic isn't the best stat to concentrate on in my opinion. I think skill and luck are better for skill activist ions and arms thrift.
> 
> But I'd say Noire because female Morgan is a lot better.


lol Luck is the worst stat. Every character can reach 50 luck with Limit Break no matter how terrible their stat is. It really doesn't matter.


MayorEvvie said:


> nono, im just laughing at his insane hp stat


All characters can reach 80 HP...


----------



## himeki

I'm still laughing though considering the rest of my groups max is 60 ish XD


----------



## Damniel

PuffleKirby21 said:


> lol Luck is the worst stat. Every character can reach 50 luck with Limit Break no matter how terrible their stat is. It really doesn't matter.
> 
> All characters can reach 80 HP...



Luck is very good earlier on for arms thrift.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> I'm still laughing though considering the rest of my groups max is 60 ish XD



Well they all can get 80 hp, but it depends on their growth percentage for they stat is, it takes longer for some units to get 80 health than others.


----------



## himeki

dude98 said:


> Is Henry really that bad of a character stat wise. GameFaqs seems to say so.



Dunno, he's pretty good for me when teamed up with Tharja, but that may be due to the marriage.


----------



## dude98

He's had the most kills for me. I also accidentally killed Tharja. I tried my best to stay away until it was my turn but she got near than got killed. From what I've heard Henry has good skill. My Henry keeps activating Vengeance but he barely gets hit xD


----------



## himeki

i soft reset when people die LMAO


----------



## piichinu

dude98 said:


> Is Henry really that bad of a character stat wise. GameFaqs seems to say so.



hes not bad enough so that you shouldnt use him if you really like him imo


----------



## Damniel

MayorEvvie said:


> i soft reset when people die LMAO



Then why play classic?


----------



## himeki

Call me Daniel said:


> Then why play classic?


Because I want to win with everyone alive of my own skill, not because the system lets them.
Only Vaike, Nowi, Kelliam and that war monk guy have died.


----------



## dude98

"Yay excessive spending!" I honestly like going everywhere to see what people say.


----------



## bloomwaker

I also reset if someone dies, haha. I want to get through the map without losing anyone, but if I lose someone, I chalk it up to a failing of my own, and start over. Sure, sometimes RNG things happen to kill someone off, but a unit loss is generally my own failing, and I use the permadeath as a way to encourage myself to do the map over instead of relying on a crutch.


----------



## himeki

dapperlace said:


> I also reset if someone dies, haha. I want to get through the map without losing anyone, but if I lose someone, I chalk it up to a failing of my own, and start over. Sure, sometimes RNG things happen to kill someone off, but a unit loss is generally my own failing, and I use the permadeath as a way to encourage myself to do the map over instead of relying on a crutch.


You basically summed it up better then I did  The few that are dead are due to the fact I either was almost at the end of the map, or just couldn't reach them in time.


----------



## himeki

How many reinforcements come in at Chapter 19? IGN says it's just 3 waves, but mine gives me then about every turn


----------



## Libra

Which DLC's maps would you lovely people recommend? I plan on playing the game again (or rather continue playing it again, ha ha) and was thinking of getting maybe a DLC map later, but I don't know which one (I have the EXPonential Growth and Golden Gaffe, so anything but those, LOL). What's the most interesting/fun in your opinion (and if there's something I should avoid; please do tell me as well). ^_^


----------



## himeki

Libra said:


> Which DLC's maps would you lovely people recommend? I plan on playing the game again (or rather continue playing it again, ha ha) and was thinking of getting maybe a DLC map later, but I don't know which one (I have the EXPonential Growth and Golden Gaffe, so anything but those, LOL). What's the most interesting/fun in your opinion (and if there's something I should avoid; please do tell me as well). ^_^



Smash Brethren 2 gets you Eirika and the Wedding Bouquet for the Bride class, so I recommend that 
Also Summer Scramble if you want to see the characters in swimsuits LMAO


----------



## bloomwaker

If you want a sightly different side to the story, I recommend the Future Past DLC. I think it's one of the difficult packs, when compared to most of the initial DLC, but it's one of the most interesting ones.


----------



## himeki

Still stuck on Chapter 19 ;o; Anyone know how to beat it?


----------



## Damniel

MayorEvvie said:


> Still stuck on Chapter 19 ;o; Anyone know how to beat it?



Use beast killers and wind magic with your stronger tank units. It's an open field so there's not many places to hide.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Libra said:


> Which DLC's maps would you lovely people recommend? I plan on playing the game again (or rather continue playing it again, ha ha) and was thinking of getting maybe a DLC map later, but I don't know which one (I have the EXPonential Growth and Golden Gaffe, so anything but those, LOL). What's the most interesting/fun in your opinion (and if there's something I should avoid; please do tell me as well). ^_^



Apotheosis is an easy and fun one.


----------



## bloomwaker

My unit is usually overleveled by this point, so I just send her out as bait, lol.

She usually has the Sol skill on her too. It's how I beat a certain hero's descendant Paralogue on Lunatic, actually. She kept getting hit but she also kept healing and tanked most of the units in one turn, then kept picking them off.


----------



## Damniel

dapperlace said:


> My unit is usually overleveled by this point, so I just send her out as bait, lol.
> 
> She usually has the Sol skill on her too. It's how I beat a certain hero's descendant Paralogue on Lunatic, actually. She kept getting hit but she also kept healing and tanked most of the units in one turn, then kept picking them off.



I just had Brady use more and killed him off before he could even hit.

I usually send nah, kjelle, and morgan out to tank.


----------



## himeki

I usually send Kjelle, Morgan and Keit (MU) out to tank considering Morgan and Keit are both fully leveled Grandmasters, and Kjelle is about level 15 Great Knight


----------



## bloomwaker

I like thinking of My Unit as a very active part of the army so I tend to send her off, but yeah, I have others I send off too, usually splitting off into three directions. The Nah/Morgan pair, and then Lucina/Tiki pair once I have them all, because Manaketes, dear lord. 

And since I tend to put Donny with Nowi, Nah ends up with Counter and Galeforce.


----------



## himeki

nowi died lol and I can't seem to win the Tiki map


----------



## bloomwaker

Oh, there go two Manaketes. D=

I generally just set up my units to be a barrier, since they can take his pretty well. In this case, I only send off my unit towards the bottom of the map, since any unit not forming a barrier around Tiki is used to pick off the enemies coming in. Galeforce is especially handy on this one. Some units will break formation during my turn, pick someone off, and then I'll return them to their spot on the formation after.


----------



## himeki

dapperlace said:


> Oh, there go two Manaketes. D=
> 
> I generally just set up my units to be a barrier, since they can take his pretty well. In this case, I only send off my unit towards the bottom of the map, since any unit not forming a barrier around Tiki is used to pick off the enemies coming in. Galeforce is especially handy on this one. Some units will break formation during my turn, pick someone off, and then I'll return them to their spot on the formation after.



I actually managed to get it now :'D I set up MU, Morgan, Henry and Tharja on the four sides of Tiki, then had units like Chrom and Owain fill the gaps so she has a border, and then put Kjelle, Cordelia and Lon'qu and Fredrick to prevent her from being able to be attacked by ranged units. I also had Anna with Psychic ready to heal everyone


----------



## bloomwaker

Nice! Despite the limited supports, I really like Tiki. I tend to put her with Lucina because I find the whole guidance-type relationship enjoyable.


----------



## himeki

YESS I CLEARED CHAPTER 19!
now to do 20 rip


----------



## dude98

Getting Tiki was hard for me at first. 

I also made Teach marry Lisa than they had a Dio looking Owain


----------



## himeki

YES I CLEARED CHAPTER 20
but couldn't get the stones fml


----------



## bloomwaker

dude98 said:


> Getting Tiki was hard for me at first.
> 
> I also made Teach marry Lisa than they had a Dio looking Owain



You thought this was Fire Emblem, but it was me, Dio!


----------



## dude98

dapperlace said:


> You thought this was Fire Emblem, but it was me, Dio!



I can imagine him acting like Joesph XD. "Next you're going to say: Gwraaaggggg"


----------



## bloomwaker

Yes, perfect! 

His support with M!Morgan has to be one of my favorite things about this game. It's so...nerdy.


----------



## dude98

MayorEvvie said:


> YES I CLEARED CHAPTER 20
> but couldn't get the stones fml



SACCCCCRRREEEEEDDDDDD STONES!


----------



## himeki

dude98 said:


> SACCCCCRRREEEEEDDDDDD STONES!



omfg i love owain's references to the older games
sacred stones was really fun!


----------



## Damniel

dapperlace said:


> Yes, perfect!
> 
> His support with M!Morgan has to be one of my favorite things about this game. It's so...nerdy.



Cynthia and Owain are priceless too. They;re like the same but get ticked off at each other which is pretty ironic.


----------



## dude98

I like it when Cynthia blocks during a support and goes "Nuh uh!". I love to mock that part xD


----------



## bloomwaker

The Cynthia/Owain one is a bit upsetting. ;;

I like Owain/Kjelle's because one is a weapon nerd and the other is an armor nerd and he is just so determined lmao.


----------



## Damniel

Grinding my units with limit breaker for apotheosis has m dying.


----------



## bloomwaker

I'm going to start a Lunatic+ Draw-along file soon. Pray for me. ;;


----------



## pokedude729

Just beat ch. 11. Playing on Casual mode, as first playthrough, so dome units have retreated. 

Also, In some LPs that I watch, they use an optimize button for their inventory. Where us said button.


----------



## Libra

pokedude729 said:


> Just beat ch. 11. Playing on Casual mode, as first playthrough, so dome units have retreated.
> 
> Also, In some LPs that I watch, they use an optimize button for their inventory. Where us said button.



It's the L button on your 3DS. ^_^


----------



## 00jachna

Is Gaius!Noire!Morgan a good idea? (avaar is +magic -strenght)


----------



## xBlablahi

Currently grinding for apotheosis, and using 2 other files in order to complete my support log, so much wooork! But I already have more than 600 put into this game, so I can't really complain lmao


----------



## Libra

MayorEvvie said:


> Smash Brethren 2 gets you Eirika and the Wedding Bouquet for the Bride class, so I recommend that



Might start with that one since the Bride Class looks interesting! Any level recommendations (aka I have no idea which difficulty we're talking about here, LOL)?


----------



## himeki

Libra said:


> Might start with that one since the Bride Class looks interesting! Any level recommendations (aka I have no idea which difficulty we're talking about here, LOL)?



Dunno to be honest, I need to attempt it again LOL


----------



## himeki

anna is telling me to take a break but chrom still has 3 levels, lucina has 1, ingo has 3, owain has 6 and kjelle has 4 before my main force is level 20.
hahah no


----------



## Cress

00jachna said:


> Is Gaius!Noire!Morgan a good idea? (avaar is +magic -strenght)



Well I'm against Gaius!Noire in general since Donnel!Noire is just better in terms of skills and the stats are almost identical.
So I'd recommend that.
Gaius!Nah ftw


----------



## piichinu

im about to do my ninth or tenth playthrough and ive only done lunatic once what
the one time i did it was fun but ive practically done every possible combination/class on all the characters i like so im at a loss
maybe ill just buy some more dlc or something


----------



## Damniel

00jachna said:


> Is Gaius!Noire!Morgan a good idea? (avaar is +magic -strenght)



Nah Olivia!Lucina!Morgan is better.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Well I'm against Gaius!Noire in general since Donnel!Noire is just better in terms of skills and the stats are almost identical.
> So I'd recommend that.
> Gaius!Nah ftw



Kellam!Nah with 70 Def with limit breaker and Dragonstone+ though.


----------



## Cress

Call me Daniel said:


> Kellam!Nah with 70 Def with limit breaker and Dragonstone+ though.



But no Galeforce.


----------



## himeki

I just did 3 chapters in about an hour :^) probably will finish the game tomorrow!


----------



## TykiButterfree

I married Tharja and Libra and I love Noire. She's really funny. I'm just not sure what to make her class because she is kind of weak at the moment.

I also married Vaike and Cherche but I'm trying to get them cooler abilities to pass on before getting the kid that looks like Batman. lol

How is Lissa and Fredrick? Their support is cute. My neighbor says Lissa's kid is awesome. I want to marry her to someone and see.


----------



## Kapriznyy

I am so, so weak for Plegians, man. I can't play this damn game without marrying Henry or Gangrel, and I must have done at least twelve playthroughs right now. I think my first two, I married Gaius, and Morgan was a beast of an assassin and I loved my little redhead family, buuut... HENRY though. (I can't explain Gangrel. I'm trash.)

I was so sad when I first got the game and didn't realize I couldn't play gay. The INSTANT I met Flavia I was like "That's the one. I'm marrying her." But noooo.


----------



## himeki

schatzi said:


> I am so, so weak for Plegians, man. I can't play this damn game without marrying Henry or Gangrel, and I must have done at least twelve playthroughs right now. I think my first two, I married Gaius, and Morgan was a beast of an assassin and I loved my little redhead family, buuut... HENRY though. (I can't explain Gangrel. I'm trash.)
> 
> I was so sad when I first got the game and didn't realize I couldn't play gay. The INSTANT I met Flavia I was like "That's the one. I'm marrying her." But noooo.



henry is bae

Cleared the game!!! finally


----------



## 00jachna

TykiButterfree said:


> I married Tharja and Libra and I love Noire. She's really funny. I'm just not sure what to make her class because she is kind of weak at the moment.
> 
> I also married Vaike and Cherche but I'm trying to get them cooler abilities to pass on before getting the kid that looks like Batman. lol
> 
> How is Lissa and Fredrick? Their support is cute. My neighbor says Lissa's kid is awesome. I want to marry her to someone and see.



Lissas kid, owain, is one of my favorite units. I heard Libra and Vaike are his best parents, but since they are out of the question I'd say either Frederick or Gregor. Here are the capped stat mods for each parent (According to the Fire Emblem Wikia)

                               Str/Mag/Skl/Spd/Lck/Def/Res

*Gregors mods:* 
+1/+2/+2/+1/+2/+1/0

*Fredericks mods:* 
+1/+1/+2/-1/+3/+2/+2​

Also... If you marry the Cherces kid when his father is vaike and your MU's asset is strengt you're MU's kid can become a BEAST.


Lon'qu could also work if you decide to make her child a dread fighter (DLC class) as they use magic, which is something that Lon'qu gives the child
Str/Mag/Skl/Spd/Lck/Def/Res
*Lon'qu:* 
-1/+3/+3/+4/+3/-2/0​


----------



## Damniel

TykiButterfree said:


> I married Tharja and Libra and I love Noire. She's really funny. I'm just not sure what to make her class because she is kind of weak at the moment.
> 
> I also married Vaike and Cherche but I'm trying to get them cooler abilities to pass on before getting the kid that looks like Batman. lol
> 
> How is Lissa and Fredrick? Their support is cute. My neighbor says Lissa's kid is awesome. I want to marry her to someone and see.



A Magic father is good since Lissa has good magic. Henry and Ricken are pretty good if you still have them sibgle. Owain is a great dread fighter if you have the dlc for it. Donnel and Gregor are also great with armsthrift, donnel mainly.


----------



## bloomwaker

Henry!Owain is actually kind of a monster. I love it.


----------



## TykiButterfree

00jachna said:


> Lissas kid, owain, is one of my favorite units. I heard Libra and Vaike are his best parents, but since they are out of the question I'd say either Frederick or Gregor. Here are the capped stat mods for each parent (According to the Fire Emblem Wikia)
> 
> Str/Mag/Skl/Spd/Lck/Def/Res
> 
> *Gregors mods:*
> +1/+2/+2/+1/+2/+1/0
> 
> *Fredericks mods:*
> +1/+1/+2/-1/+3/+2/+2​
> 
> Also... If you marry the Cherces kid when his father is vaike and your MU's asset is strengt you're MU's kid can become a BEAST.
> 
> 
> Lon'qu could also work if you decide to make her child a dread fighter (DLC class) as they use magic, which is something that Lon'qu gives the child
> Str/Mag/Skl/Spd/Lck/Def/Res
> *Lon'qu:*
> -1/+3/+3/+4/+3/-2/0​



Yeah, Libra was probably a better choice for Lissa. I was just picking people based on what support I liked. lol I will make scary children in a new file. Aah, so many other options. Maybe I'll just have everyone support her for now. 

Sorry, Henry married Miriel and their kid destroys everything. I love it. He also reminds me of Kabuto because he got Henry's hair. lol

Who is better for Tharja? I want to make Noire stronger when I try another file. I also want to actually get Donnel. I totally failed that mission the first time and didn't realize it was important. Oops.


----------



## 00jachna

TykiButterfree said:


> Yeah, Libra was probably a better choice for Lissa. I was just picking people based on what support I liked. lol I will make scary children in a new file. Aah, so many other options. Maybe I'll just have everyone support her for now.
> 
> Sorry, Henry married Miriel and their kid destroys everything. I love it. He also reminds me of Kabuto because he got Henry's hair. lol
> 
> Who is better for Tharja? I want to make Noire stronger when I try another file. I also want to actually get Donnel. I totally failed that mission the first time and didn't realize it was important. Oops.



Gaius is Noire's overall best father as he gives her galeforce (a.k.a. the pegasus skill-tree). I have a Gaius!Noire on my game all maxed out and she's pretty scary tbh.

Stats (as a Sorcerer) :

Str: 32
Mag: 47
Skill: 40
Spd: 44
Lck: 41
Def: 42
Res: 45

(this is before Limit-break)

Skills:

Sol (Must be passed down from Gaius!!)
Galeforce
Bowbreaker
Tomebreaker
(Limitbreak once I get it)

I'm not to sure about the breaker-skills but idk what els she should have.

Since Sol and Nosferatu/ Aversa's night stacks I really like the combo!


----------



## bloomwaker

Speaking of Breaker skills, if Cordelia marries Lon'qu, Severa makes for an incredibly hilarious -Breaker unit. All the breakers. ALL of them.


----------



## xBlablahi

dapperlace said:


> Speaking of Breaker skills, if Cordelia marries Lon'qu, Severa makes for an incredibly hilarious -Breaker unit. All the breakers. ALL of them.



You should do that + superior sword/lance/whatever, that'd be really funny since no one'd be able to hit her :')


----------



## pokedude729

I'm having trouble w/ ch. 14. Any tips? (It's mainly the guys on the left ship that keep killing my guys)


----------



## 00jachna

pokedude729 said:


> I'm having trouble w/ ch. 14. Any tips? (It's mainly the guys on the left ship that keep killing my guys)



I'm p sure there are alot of armoured units, right?

The sword that's super effectiv against them (I can't remember the name) should be p useful


----------



## bloomwaker

Armorslayer, I believe? 

Rapiers work well too, if you've got your Lords around.


----------



## himeki

hmm, for 14 block the barriers with strong, paired up units, and keep healers close by


----------



## Damniel

pokedude729 said:


> I'm having trouble w/ ch. 14. Any tips? (It's mainly the guys on the left ship that keep killing my guys)



Use armor slayers, beastkillers, and magic to kill em call. And keep a healer like Maribelle nearby to rescue if needed.


----------



## pokedude729

Yeah. I was on hard before (as I've played other FE before), but I'm restarting on normal because it was a bit too hard. I'll keep the ch. 14 tips in mind for when I get back there.


----------



## Damniel

TykiButterfree said:


> Yeah, Libra was probably a better choice for Lissa. I was just picking people based on what support I liked. lol I will make scary children in a new file. Aah, so many other options. Maybe I'll just have everyone support her for now.
> 
> Sorry, Henry married Miriel and their kid destroys everything. I love it. He also reminds me of Kabuto because he got Henry's hair. lol
> 
> Who is better for Tharja? I want to make Noire stronger when I try another file. I also want to actually get Donnel. I totally failed that mission the first time and didn't realize it was important. Oops.



Donnel is good because he passes down Pegasus class for galeforce, armsthrift for less weapon uwu age, and sol. She's sn awesome dark Mage who with armshrift can use great dark tomes like aversas night without wasting it.


----------



## Cress

Tharja x Donnel is probably my favorite pair-up for both Tharja and Donnel. But I could imaging Sully x Donnel doing well. But Tharja isn't allowed to marry anyone besides Donnel. Too bad for her.


----------



## bloomwaker

As a fan of Galeforce+Counter Nah, I pair Nowi with Donnel, and put Gaius with Tharja so Noire still gets Galeforce.


----------



## Damniel

dapperlace said:


> As a fan of Galeforce+Counter Nah, I pair Nowi with Donnel, and put Gaius with Tharja so Noire still gets Galeforce.


You could do same with gauis as he can just pass down counter.


----------



## bloomwaker

Call me Daniel said:


> You could do same with gauis as he can just pass down counter.



I could, but I also find Donny and Nowi cute, and Tharja and Gaius funny. 

The real tragedy is not being able to put Gaius with Anna. That would be a terrifying merchant duo.


----------



## himeki

dapperlace said:


> The real tragedy is not being able to put Gaius with Anna. That would be a terrifying merchant duo.



OH MY GOD
GOD SAVE US FROM THOSE TWO


----------



## bloomwaker

The re-design for my unit, mostly hair changes and skin color change for headcanon reasons, eyyooo.


----------



## Kapriznyy

@Dapperlace, GORGEOUS. I love, love, love when people tweak the designs of the MyUnit (especially when they darken the MU's skin tone, because it's always stricken me as kind of weird that the Plegians are so pale...). It's always interesting to see what details get put in or taken out, and how the outfits as a whole change, even in just the tactician's robes - people do some interesting things with other class uniforms as well, but customizing the robes kind of gives me this inexplicable warm fuzzy feeling, haha. I just love seeing everyone's visions of their own character beyond the parameters of the game. Yours is no exception <3


----------



## bloomwaker

Aw, thank you! I feel the same. Reading about other people's Units and seeing them is super fun! She has a custom Grandmaster outfit as well, but since I've changed her a little, I may end up changing that design up a bit as well.

It's funny that you mention the Skin tones because I ended up figuring out they're not quite as dark as they look if I eyedrop from the actual NPC portraits, or even the character art from the art book, but they do look dark, so I decided I'd go for it. I asked a bunch of followers what they thought and people were really excited, and I'm really liking her new look. I did think it was a little weird that the ones that join the army as part of the main story are distinctly pale though, and those that don't join as part of the main story, well, aren't?


----------



## Libra

So my Lissa is currently a level 15 Cleric and while I don't have a Master or Second Seal yet (and thus can't re-class her), I'm wondering what to do with her this time. Last time I had (and kept) her as a Sage and that worked out okay for me (she could heal and defend herself). I think I want to do something different now, though. Since I kinda want to keep her as a healer, I'm thinking maybe Falcon Knight? (While I do intend to get the children at some point, I probably won't focus too much on skills that can get passed down, so while galeforce is an amazing skill, it's not something that my Lissa would _need_ to have.)

So yeah, tell me, what do the rest of you do with Lissa? ^_^


----------



## 00jachna

Libra said:


> So my Lissa is currently a level 15 Cleric and while I don't have a Master or Second Seal yet (and thus can't re-class her), I'm wondering what to do with her this time. Last time I had (and kept) her as a Sage and that worked out okay for me (she could heal and defend herself). I think I want to do something different now, though. Since I kinda want to keep her as a healer, I'm thinking maybe Falcon Knight? (While I do intend to get the children at some point, I probably won't focus too much on skills that can get passed down, so while galeforce is an amazing skill, it's not something that my Lissa would _need_ to have.)
> 
> So yeah, tell me, what do the rest of you do with Lissa? ^_^



War Cleric with a Bolt Axe


----------



## Ashtot

if you want her to have an advantage statistically, then sage would be a good move, and war cleric wouldnt be terrible

fliers have awful caps tho


----------



## Libra

War Cleric has Renewal which seems like a good skill, but from what I'm reading people have really different opinions on whether to go War Cleric or Sage with her, LOL. She's now level 17 and I got a Master Seal from a random shop as well as a Second Seal from my Renown, so I can actually re-class her, yay!


----------



## Cress

Sage is probably better for Lissa but I like War Cleric for the diversity since I have so many characters as Sages.  It doesn't matter too much though.


----------



## Ashtot

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Sage is probably better for Lissa but I like War Cleric for the diversity since I have so many characters as Sages.  It doesn't matter too much though.



yeah sage is technically better but i also enjoy war cleric


----------



## Libra

So probably Sage then for Lissa. ^_^ I kinda wanted to do something different, but I like having her as a Healer on my team and I'm probably better off going Sage with her. Her staff level is B at the moment (I probably went overboard grinding her, LOL) and with Physic I can keep her a safe distance away from wherever the battle is going on, if needed.

By the way, I was looking at weapon stats and wonder what the deal is with Innes' Bow? I think I understand the Hit stat, but I'm wondering if I'm missing something or just misunderstanding how this works since it has a Hit of 115? ^_^'


----------



## bloomwaker

I like Sage for Lissa because of her mentioning she wants to be more like her sister. 

Lissa's Sage outfit is the only one that has Emmeryn's coloration.


----------



## pokedude729

Anyone got tips for the paralouge where you recruit Yaren? Even on Normal/Classic (It's my first playthrough, don't judge (even though I started at hard as I had played other games in the series, but had to go down to normal because it was too hard)) I still get my ass handed to me. 


Also, does anyone else get annoyed when the cutscene to the paralouge doesn't tell you which child you'll be recruiting, so you have to restart once you find out whose kid they actually are (Glances over at Laurent's) if you didn't bring their parent?


----------



## Damniel

pokedude729 said:


> Anyone got tips for the paralouge where you recruit Yaren? Even on Normal/Classic (It's my first playthrough, don't judge (even though I started at hard as I had played other games in the series, but had to go down to normal because it was too hard)) I still get my ass handed to me.
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone else get annoyed when the cutscene to the paralouge doesn't tell you which child you'll be recruiting, so you have to restart once you find out whose kid they actually are (Glances over at Laurent's) if you didn't bring their parent?



That paralouge is very easy for me actually, while i usually fight both armies. One side is made up of generals/armored units so armor slayers and magic work very well. For the horseback army beast slayers should do great.

To get Yarne, get a tank unit to unequip their bow and go in the enemy range of Yarne(If he is your enemy), then just get Chrom or Panne to talk to him and you should be good for that. 
You don't need to bring the parent's, you only need chrom to recruit all the children who are unlocked through npc talking.


----------



## Damniel

Double post.


----------



## Libra

I have a question for you lovely people; what are the most fun pairings in this game? By which I mean; which pairings have the funniest/cutest support-dialogues?

I'm going to work on getting all the children (something I didn't do last time I played the game) but I don't plan on using them (maybe next time). So getting the best stats/skills isn't important for me. Instead I'd like to know which support-dialogues you all think are the best?

Oh, and I have a female MU, so which future husband would be the funniest to pair up with (last time I had her marry Chrom)?

Thanks, everyone! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

And my post isn't showing up. x_x


----------



## Libra

Posting again to (hopefully!) make my previous post show up. -_-'


----------



## 00jachna

Libra said:


> I have a question for you lovely people; what are the most fun pairings in this game? By which I mean; which pairings have the funniest/cutest support-dialogues?
> 
> I'm going to work on getting all the children (something I didn't do last time I played the game) but I don't plan on using them (maybe next time). So getting the best stats/skills isn't important for me. Instead I'd like to know which support-dialogues you all think are the best?
> 
> Oh, and I have a female MU, so which future husband would be the funniest to pair up with (last time I had her marry Chrom)?
> 
> Thanks, everyone! <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And my post isn't showing up. x_x



I find Henry x Olivia really sweet! 

I Really like Vaike x Cherche too

And Chrom x Sumia ofc

Ricken x Nowi is pretty cute

Male avatar x Miriel is the best ship ever


----------



## bloomwaker

I really like Olivia x Virion. Despite his philandering, Virion is incredibly respectful of boundaries, while still managing to help Olivia pursue what she likes, and she starts liking him as more than a friend before their S-Support. He also makes a lot of sense as Inigo's father. 

I always have My Unit marry Chrom because I've made so many headcanons that I can't break away from it, but if I did, I would probably have F!MU marry Priam, if you do the last set of paralogues, because he's kind of shy and it's pretty adorable. 

Sumia doesn't have a lot of options so if your unit doesn't marry Chrom, he's a good option for her, but I tend to put her with Frederick, a funny dichotomy of a disaster on foot and an eerily competent man, who sees beyond her flaws and finds her beautiful, and praises her anyway. 

Gaius with Tharja is pretty funny, because his support conversations with her make the later conversations with Noire make sense. He's totally the kind of guy who'd get experimented on, because he didn't want to be freed from Tharja's spell in the first place. 

Lon'qu works with Cordelia or Maribelle, on a story level, as both help him overcome his fear of being around women, to varying degrees, though I also like Cordelia with Stahl, because music buddies!

Miriel with Libra is interesting too, since one is very scientific, and the other very religious, but they both learn things about the other's point of view, and make things work anyway.


----------



## Cress

I found Henry's sister in Xenoblade X





She was laughing about bleeding too but I forgot to get a picture of that.


----------



## bloomwaker

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I found Henry's sister in Xenoblade X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was laughing about bleeding too but I forgot to get a picture of that.



Looks like she got...

Disarmed.


----------



## pokedude729

Libra said:


> I have a question for you lovely people; what are the most fun pairings in this game? By which I mean; which pairings have the funniest/cutest support-dialogues?
> 
> I'm going to work on getting all the children (something I didn't do last time I played the game) but I don't plan on using them (maybe next time). So getting the best stats/skills isn't important for me. Instead I'd like to know which support-dialogues you all think are the best?
> 
> Oh, and I have a female MU, so which future husband would be the funniest to pair up with (last time I had her marry Chrom)?
> 
> Thanks, everyone! <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And my post isn't showing up. x_x



Nowi x Ricken is really cute.


----------



## pokedude729

So, I just got my first 2 marriages in my playthrough, Me and Tharja, and Nowi and Ricken.


----------



## bloomwaker

Those mages are quick to get married! lol


----------



## bloomwaker

Project time. Fffffss...


----------



## Matt0106

Does anyone know how to level Donnel up easily on Hard/Classic? Because I'm going against Bonus Box teams but it's so slow...


----------



## Damniel

Matt0106 said:


> Does anyone know how to level Donnel up easily on Hard/Classic? Because I'm going against Bonus Box teams but it's so slow...



If you have the grinding map DLC, then use that. Otherwise you'll need to painfully grind him. He's not the best unit because his skills suck but he's a great father if you grind him a bit.


----------



## Damniel

Just beat Normal Route Apothesis with almost done grinded units and brave weapons. Now gotta finish grinding my units, forge the brave weapons, and grind my new Rally Bot Katarina for the secret ...I have a lot to do...


----------



## Cress

Call me Daniel said:


> Just beat Normal Route Apothesis with almost done grinded units and brave weapons. Now gotta finish grinding my units, forge the brave weapons, and grind my new Rally Bot Katarina for the secret ...I have a lot to do...



Katharina isn't that good of a rallybot imo, Shadowgift is just too good. You should just get another female unit from the Einherjar cards (I can never spell that right) so you can use Rally Heart and whatever else you want to use. Sure you won't get Spectrum, but Heart is better anyways and Shadowgift is such a rare ability that can be abused so much.
Or at leat that's how I use her.


----------



## Damniel

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Katharina isn't that good of a rallybot imo, Shadowgift is just too good. You should just get another female unit from the Einherjar cards (I can never spell that right) so you can use Rally Heart and whatever else you want to use. Sure you won't get Spectrum, but Heart is better anyways and Shadowgift is such a rare ability that can be abused so much.
> Or at leat that's how I use her.



She has rally strength though. And rally spectrum + Strengh + Heart + Magic + Movement make for a great rally bot. I would use her for Apothesis, but she doesn't have any support with anyone which isn't good when a lot of the times the support does the more damage. I use The female avatar from my first play through as a bit too. All card units have access to all classes for that gender so it doesn't really matter who I use, but since Strengh is a male only rally Katarina can learn all the rallies.


----------



## bloomwaker

Pretty sure my friend used Katarina as a rally bot on their Lunatic+ run for that map too, and it seemed to go well enough. I'll probably try it too.


----------



## Matt0106

Call me Daniel said:


> If you have the grinding map DLC, then use that. Otherwise you'll need to painfully grind him. He's not the best unit because his skills suck but he's a great father if you grind him a bit.



I was actually able to do it. He's now a hero so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## pokedude729

What would you guys recommend reclassing Donny to? He's almost to level 10.


----------



## Damniel

pokedude729 said:


> What would you guys recommend reclassing Donny to? He's almost to level 10.



Hero class.


----------



## pokedude729

Call me Daniel said:


> Hero class.



Via Merc or Fighter?


----------



## Damniel

pokedude729 said:


> Via Merc or Fighter?



Merc gives better speed and skill, plus armshift is godly.


----------



## pokedude729

I'm having a bit of trouble deciding what to promote Ricken and the Pegasus Knights into. Recommendations?


----------



## Damniel

pokedude729 said:


> I'm having a bit of trouble deciding what to promote Ricken and the Pegasus Knights into. Recommendations?



Ricken, dark knight.
Sumia- stay falcon knight
Cordelia- Mercenary for armsthrift than Dark Flier.


----------



## pokedude729

Call me Daniel said:


> Ricken, dark knight.
> Sumia- stay falcon knight
> Cordelia- Mercenary for armsthrift than Dark Flier.



So for Cordelia, reclass to merc, get armthrift, then back to Pegasus, then to dark flier?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, Assassin or trickster for Gaius?


----------



## Damniel

pokedude729 said:


> So for Cordelia, reclass to merc, get armthrift, then back to Pegasus, then to dark flier?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, Assassin or trickster for Gaius?


Armsthrift will become very useful for any unit, so yes grab that skill.

Assassin uses gauis 's speed and skill better so I'd say go with that.


----------



## Ayaya

I've started playing Awakening again after seeing FEF gameplay preview. Currently trying to prepare my units for the Future Past DLC. 

What skills would you recommend for these kids to inherit? 
- Laurent (Father is Ricken) 
- Severa (Father is Stahl) 
- Cynthia (Father is Henry)


----------



## Damniel

Ayaya said:


> I've started playing Awakening again after seeing FEF gameplay preview. Currently trying to prepare my units for the Future Past DLC.
> 
> What skills would you recommend for these kids to inherit?
> - Laurent (Father is Ricken)
> - Severa (Father is Stahl)
> - Cynthia (Father is Henry)


Do you have the DLC map that gives the limit breaker skill? Extends stat caps by 10, if you do give it to all your units.

Laruent- 
Life taker
Tomefaire
Luna 
Filler
Filler 
Laurent doesn't have the best skills with Ricken 

Severa-
Luna
Astra 
Galeforce 
Armsthrift 
Sol

Cynthia(use her as dark flier)
Luna 
Galeforce 
Life taker/renewal
Pavise 
Dual support+/lethality


----------



## 00jachna

Too many activation skills isn't so good tbh


----------



## Damniel

00jachna said:


> Too many activation skills isn't so good tbh



With the high skill these units get, they make better use of that skill.


----------



## 00jachna

Call me Daniel said:


> With the high skill these units get, they make better use of that skill.



well, yeah, but they can also ruin eachother by activating at the wrong time


----------



## bloomwaker

When a unit activates Astra and the enemy has Counter. Oh boy.


----------



## pokedude729

Could you help me w/skills inheritance, just for normal gameplay? (Of the ones I have so far)

Nah (Ricken)
Kjelle (Lon qu)
Laurent (Vaike)
Noire (Avatar)
Gerome (Gregor)


----------



## Damniel

pokedude729 said:


> Could you help me w/skills inheritance, just for normal gameplay? (Of the ones I have so far)
> 
> Nah (Ricken)
> Kjelle (Lon qu)
> Laurent (Vaike)
> Noire (Avatar)
> Gerome (Gregor)


Child: Skill from mom and skill from dad
Nah- Lifetaker & Luna i found good
Kjelle- Deliverer or Luna & Vantage or Astra
Laurent- Lifetaker & Armsthrift 
Noire- Lifetaker & Armsthrift
Gerome- Renewal & Armsthrift


----------



## pokedude729

Call me Daniel said:


> Child: Skill from mom and skill from dad
> Nah- Lifetaker & Luna i found good
> Kjelle- Deliverer or Luna & Vantage or Astra
> Laurent- Lifetaker & Armsthrift
> Noire- Lifetaker & Armsthrift
> Gerome- Renewal & Armsthrift



Alright, and while were here, let's just get some for the future kids, so I have time to reclass etc.

Owain (Donny) 
Brady (Henry)
Severa (Stahl)
Yarne (I don't know yet, recs?)
Cynthia (Chrom) (still a bit away from reaching her paralouge)

And now I'll be gone for a million years reclassing everyone b/c I just continued w/the promotion of the base classes w/o changing them. And so, either I spend the million years changing, or have terrible kids.


----------



## Ayaya

Galeforce for Owain and Brady definitely


----------



## Damniel

pokedude729 said:


> Alright, and while were here, let's just get some for the future kids, so I have time to reclass etc.
> 
> Owain (Donny)
> Brady (Henry)
> Severa (Stahl)
> Yarne (I don't know yet, recs?)
> Cynthia (Chrom) (still a bit away from reaching her paralouge)
> 
> And now I'll be gone for a million years reclassing everyone b/c I just continued w/the promotion of the base classes w/o changing them. And so, either I spend the million years changing, or have terrible kids.



Owain: gale force and armsthrift
Brady: Gale force and life taker(heal and go again for killing Yesss)
Severa: galeforce and Astra/Luna/Aegis
Yarne: Any skill from panne to be honest, none are that good for him. Have you used Fredrick? I heard he's good 
Cynthia: Pavise/galeforce and chrom always passes down aether to his daughter no matter what so there.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Basically if you can get galeforce or armsthrift on a unit, get them.


----------



## pokedude729

2 new questions, 
1. After I get these skills, should I send them back to their original class set, or what?
2. Any tips for leveling Lissa/Maribelle?


----------



## Ayaya

pokedude729 said:


> 2 new questions,
> 1. After I get these skills, should I send them back to their original class set, or what?
> 2. Any tips for leveling Lissa/Maribelle?



1. Yes. You can reclass as soon as you get the skill. Usually Sage is recommended for Lissa and Valkyrie for Maribelle
2. I've only played on Casual + Normal and what I did was grind other  units while Lissa and a character spam Rescue in a safe place (character moves a few spaces away, Lissa use rescue, rinse and repeat) 

I think I did the same with Maribelle but I honestly can't remember if she can use Rescue too.


----------



## 00jachna

dual support from Cherche is optimal tbh

Gerome is best used as a support


----------



## pokedude729

Alsi, I just unlocked Inigo w/Violin 
Recs for him?


----------



## bloomwaker

Ayaya said:


> 1. Yes. You can reclass as soon as you get the skill. Usually Sage is recommended for Lissa and Valkyrie for Maribelle
> 2. I've only played on Casual + Normal and what I did was grind other  units while Lissa and a character spam Rescue in a safe place (character moves a few spaces away, Lissa use rescue, rinse and repeat)
> 
> I think I did the same with Maribelle but I honestly can't remember if she can use Rescue too.



She can. Weapons are restricted by class, and then by the character's skill levels with the types of weapons they can use. Maribelle actually starts off with a better staff than Lissa's, so I think she has higher skill level with them to begin with, but I can't be 100% sure. They might start off the same.


----------



## pokedude729

Call me Daniel said:


> Child: Skill from mom and skill from dad
> Nah- Lifetaker & Luna i found good
> Kjelle- Deliverer or Luna & Vantage or Astra
> Laurent- Lifetaker & Armsthrift
> Noire- Lifetaker & Armsthrift
> Gerome- Renewal & Armsthrift



So, as I was reclassing to get the skills, I realized that Vaike can't go merc, so what should I pass from him
(His bases are fighter, barbarian and theif, and he is currently a warrior)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, the grinding is going very slowly, as I went for the 'wrong' promotion, like Sorcerer for Henry/Tharja, Paladin for Sully,  Mage for Miriel, and Falcon Knight for Sumia, among others.


----------



## dude98

I just beat The Wellspring of Truth. I regret using my fully capped Henry who has Vengeance


----------



## bloomwaker

The first time I went into that map with maxed units I noped straight out LOL.


----------



## dude98

Luckily no one had Galeforce, Counter, Luna etc. I find it funny that the copies say their death quotes


----------



## pokedude729

I still can't decide who go pair Panne up with.
I have: Gaius, Fred, Libra, and this random suit of armor left.


----------



## Mars Adept

Frederick goes with everything. Choose him.

Although I don't know anything about stats and stuff so...

But he's lonely.


----------



## Libra

dapperlace said:


> The first time I went into that map with maxed units I noped straight out LOL.



I'm actually wondering about that chapter. Last time I played I didn't do any post-game stuff (and I did like three children's chapters because I hadn't done any support grinding and after the story was over I was "meh, I don't feel like doing that now"), but I plan on doing all the chapters this time.

So I'm wondering if I should not train all my units or if the time comes where I try this chapter, I should recruit SpotPass characters or something? ^_^


----------



## Cress

pokedude729 said:


> I still can't decide who go pair Panne up with.
> I have: Gaius, Fred, Libra, and this random suit of armor left.



Random suit of armor for that insane defense.
Also maybe he could find someone who could see him : )

Back to the Wellspring of Truth, I've beaten that mission maybe 5 times but I've never saved after doing it, the concept is way different from any other mission in the game so I love replaying it. Also I don't need Aversa anyways lol


----------



## pokedude729

I just beat the Tiki paralouge!

That felt like hell incarnate.


----------



## dude98

Panne got paired with Gregor in playthrough. I hope Gregor makes things challenge. Because where is challenge?


----------



## Libra

pokedude729 said:


> I just beat the Tiki paralouge!
> 
> That felt like hell incarnate.



I played that chapter last Sunday. I rather liked it; it's quite different. ^_^



dude98 said:


> Panne got paired with Gregor in playthrough. I hope Gregor makes things challenge. Because where is challenge?



Haha, I paired up Panne with Gregor as well; their supports were rather cute. ^_^


----------



## pokedude729

I just beat ch. 21, and 



Spoiler



I wish you could have had an epic duel w/ Lucina if you refused. That could have been awesome!


----------



## pokedude729

Chrom is nearly maxed out Great Lord. Any recs for what I should reclass him to?


----------



## TykiButterfree

I started a hard file and this time I actually got Donnel to join my team.  I am also trying to get Chrom to marry Olivia. He is currently avoiding all women worse than Lonqu. lol

I want Noire to have brown hair to make her look like me. Would that just be Stahl or maybe Donnel? I'm not quite sure what color Donny's hair is.

I preordered Fates, but it didn't come in the mail yet. The anticipation is killing me. >-<


----------



## pokedude729

TykiButterfree said:


> I started a hard file and this time I actually got Donnel to join my team.  I am also trying to get Chrom to marry Olivia. He is currently avoiding all women worse than Lonqu. lol
> 
> I want Noire to have brown hair to make her look like me. Would that just be Stahl or maybe Donnel? I'm not quite sure what color Donny's hair is.
> 
> I preordered Fates, but it didn't come in the mail yet. The anticipation is killing me. >-<



Donny's hair is kinda purple-ish, and Stahl is kinda gray 

I would say that Lon Qu has the best brown hair, although Ricken also has a lighter shade if that's what you're looking for, and Kellam abd Fred have a nice middle colour.

(I can include some pictures of the kids of those units if you want)


----------



## pokedude729

For Cynthia, the skills I'm thinking of having her have are
Bowbreaker 
Aegis
Lancefaire
Tomefaire 

However, I can't decide whether to keep Aether or replace it w/Galeforce. Thoughts?


----------



## Ayaya

I'd probably replace one of the -faire and keep both Aether and Galeforce, especially if her skill is high.


----------



## bloomwaker

pokedude729 said:


> For Cynthia, the skills I'm thinking of having her have are
> Bowbreaker
> Aegis
> Lancefaire
> Tomefaire
> 
> However, I can't decide whether to keep Aether or replace it w/Galeforce. Thoughts?



I would keep Aether _and_ Galeforce, and replace something else. Maybe one of the last two, depending on what her main focus will be. 

Aether is a beast and I'm sad M!Morgan can't inherit it. </3


----------



## Cress

pokedude729 said:


> For Cynthia, the skills I'm thinking of having her have are
> Bowbreaker
> Aegis
> Lancefaire
> Tomefaire
> 
> However, I can't decide whether to keep Aether or replace it w/Galeforce. Thoughts?



I'm going to agree with everyone else and say replace one of the last 2 and add Galeforce and Aether.
But I'd also replace Bowbreaker for Iote's Shield, it's just a lot safer. Why try to lessen the risk of dying in 1 hit when you can remove the risk entirely?

Or you could just have her not be near Archers in the first place like you're supposed to do. They aren't that common anyways.


----------



## pokedude729

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I'm going to agree with everyone else and say replace one of the last 2 and add Galeforce and Aether.
> But I'd also replace Bowbreaker for Iote's Shield, it's just a lot safer. Why try to lessen the risk of dying in 1 hit when you can remove the risk entirely?
> 
> Or you could just have her not be near Archers in the first place like you're supposed to do. They aren't that common anyways.



I don't have the DLC, how much is the one that give Iote's shield?


----------



## Libra

I got a Game Over yesterday since I managed to get Chrom killed, LOL. I was tired and not paying attention and yeah. I finished Chapter 20 and the last chapters I've found that I'm not using all my units. I'm using my two Dark Fliers and Cherche a lot since yay, movement! But it also ends with me being at the other side of the map and then going "oh wait, I still have a few characters that I didn't even move", LOL.

It's going to be interesting playing Fates after this (will be a while; the game comes out here in May) since it seems that there have been quite a few changes of the battle system. Which makes me wonder; if I play Fates would I do another playthrough of Awakening or would there be a chance that I'd go "Fates' system is better, I don't feel like playing Awakening anymore?" I guess I'll find out soon enough, ha ha.


----------



## pokedude729

I'll just leave this here 
(Happy Birthday Lissa)


----------



## TykiButterfree

pokedude729 said:


> Donny's hair is kinda purple-ish, and Stahl is kinda gray
> 
> I would say that Lon Qu has the best brown hair, although Ricken also has a lighter shade if that's what you're looking for, and Kellam abd Fred have a nice middle colour.
> 
> (I can include some pictures of the kids of those units if you want)



Hmm, maybe Lon Qu or Donny then. I thought of Frederick after I married him to Lissa. Oopsie. I should play again, but now I am distracted by Fates. I am playing a Nohr and a Hoshido file at the same time so I can try Revelations when I beat them.


----------



## pokedude729

I'm having a bit of trouble with a certain paralouge (spoilered as it's one of the spotpass ones



Spoiler



Emm's, as bo mattee what I do, I can't protect her from the north where all the enemies attack her from. Is it even possible?


----------



## bloomwaker

Rescue staff! I always make sure I have some by the time I get to that.


----------



## pokedude729

Any tips for The Wellspring of Truth?


----------



## bloomwaker

I took two strong units and the rest were weaker units. Since the enemy can't pair up, your strong units still outdo the others. I also keep a rescue unit handy in case the character for that paralogue manages to put themselves in the range of trouble.


----------



## pokedude729

Since I just finished the game, I'm going to try a no-reset run.

I'm staying on Normal as I'm still not that confident in my abilities though.

Wish me luck.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Since I just finished the game, I'm going to try a no-reset run.

I'm staying on Normal as I'm still not that confident in my abilities though.

Wish me luck.


----------



## himeki

pokedude729 said:


> Since I just finished the game, I'm going to try a no-reset run.
> 
> I'm staying on Normal as I'm still not that confident in my abilities though.
> 
> Wish me luck.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Since I just finished the game, I'm going to try a no-reset run.
> 
> I'm staying on Normal as I'm still not that confident in my abilities though.
> 
> Wish me luck.



oh my god good luck to you


----------



## piichinu

pokedude729 said:


> Since I just finished the game, I'm going to try a no-reset run.
> 
> I'm staying on Normal as I'm still not that confident in my abilities though.
> 
> Wish me luck.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Since I just finished the game, I'm going to try a no-reset run.
> 
> I'm staying on Normal as I'm still not that confident in my abilities though.
> 
> Wish me luck.



that should be really easy on normal. gl


----------



## piichinu

MM i got a canon awakening url princess-lucina.tumblr.com and i am so hyped


----------



## radical6

what are some good pvp sets? how is pvp like? i know charlotte!velouria is used in pvp but i dunno much else


----------



## Wolfycheeks

I played the demo of this game, and I really liked it, I love the characters and the music aswell, it just all seems so awesome. I also really like the battles, with the different camera angles and stuff. It's on sale for 30,00 right now, instead of.. 50? And i'm selling all my stuff to be able to get it. ;w; I reallyyy want it!! Is there same sex marriage though? Doesn't have to be, but it would be cool if I saw a guy I prefered over a girl. Idk.


----------



## piichinu

justice said:


> what are some good pvp sets? how is pvp like? i know charlotte!velouria is used in pvp but i dunno much else


i think u mean to post in the fates thread



Wolfycheeks said:


> I played the demo of this game, and I really liked it, I love the characters and the music aswell, it just all seems so awesome. I also really like the battles, with the different camera angles and stuff. It's on sale for 30,00 right now, instead of.. 50? And i'm selling all my stuff to be able to get it. ;w; I reallyyy want it!! Is there same sex marriage though? Doesn't have to be, but it would be cool if I saw a guy I prefered over a girl. Idk.


if ur talking about awakening, no, but fates has it.
theres lesbian marriage in birthright, gay marriage in conquest, and both in revelation.


----------



## Wolfycheeks

shiida said:


> i think u mean to post in the fates thread
> 
> 
> if ur talking about awakening, no, but fates has it.
> theres lesbian marriage in birthright, gay marriage in conquest, and both in revelation.



Oh that's a real shame, but I guess i'll just have to find a nice girl then LOL! I'm getting awakening soon, I don't even know if Fates is out yet... I should probably check it. Though I still think awakening at 30,- is a good deal!! I'll just get that first!


----------



## Holla

Wolfycheeks said:


> Oh that's a real shame, but I guess i'll just have to find a nice girl then LOL! I'm getting awakening soon, I don't even know if Fates is out yet... I should probably check it. Though I still think awakening at 30,- is a good deal!! I'll just get that first!



I highly suggest getting both games at some point as I've played both (still am playing Fates). It's definitely best to play Awakening first though. I absolutely loved that game but now that I've played Fates I find Awakening difficult to go back to as its more primitive. 

I got my copy of Awkwning for cheap as the local used game shop happened to have a used copy when I went in! But yes definitely get it! Save Fates for later on after you've finished Awakening and/or when the price goes down as its pretty pricey right now since its new.


----------



## Wolfycheeks

That's funny, Fates isn't even available in the Eshop here yet, I live in the Netherlands.

Also I was hoping someone could help me with something! Do I play fire emblem awakening first? if not I'm getting Fire Emblem Awakening tomorrow, I was just wondering, who can I marry in game? and can I have children with anyone? I thought the whole getting people to marry was reallyyyyy hard, do you really have to read all the guides to get perfect couples and children and stuff?! I just want to marry someone nice. :c Can someone list the males and females who are available to marry?


----------



## Cress

Wolfycheeks said:


> That's funny, Fates isn't even available in the Eshop here yet, I live in the Netherlands.
> 
> Also I was hoping someone could help me with something! Do I play fire emblem awakening first? if not I'm getting Fire Emblem Awakening tomorrow, I was just wondering, who can I marry in game? and can I have children with anyone? I thought the whole getting people to marry was reallyyyyy hard, do you really have to read all the guides to get perfect couples and children and stuff?! I just want to marry someone nice. :c Can someone list the males and females who are available to marry?



You can marry any character in the game as long as they are the opposite sex. Other characters have specific people that they can marry and I don't really feel like listing all of them for every character, but the general rule is that if they can marry someone other than you, then they can marry anyone in their age group.
Marrying isn't that hard at all, just pair the 2 people you want to marry and after a few stages, they'll marry. I will note that if you don't marry Chrom (the other main character) by Chapter 11, he will marry someone automatically for story reasons. But you can take however long you want with everyone else.
You can go for optimized children, but it doesn't matter that much in the first play through so just go pair whoever you want. (And the children are all beasts no matter their parent so it doesn't matter that much. Besides if the 2 parents go well together, the child's hair color is dependent on the father so a lot of people go for whatever hair looks the nicest on the child )


----------



## Wolfycheeks

PuffleKirby21 said:


> You can marry any character in the game as long as they are the opposite sex. Other characters have specific people that they can marry and I don't really feel like listing all of them for every character, but the general rule is that if they can marry someone other than you, then they can marry anyone in their age group.
> Marrying isn't that hard at all, just pair the 2 people you want to marry and after a few stages, they'll marry. I will note that if you don't marry Chrom (the other main character) by Chapter 11, he will marry someone automatically for story reasons. But you can take however long you want with everyone else.
> You can go for optimized children, but it doesn't matter that much in the first play through so just go pair whoever you want. (And the children are all beasts no matter their parent so it doesn't matter that much. Besides if the 2 parents go well together, the child's hair color is dependent on the father so a lot of people go for whatever hair looks the nicest on the child )



Oh I see, that's awesome! Now I just have to decide if I should just play as a guy, or play as a girl, I like the guys better but I am a guy lol, I don't really know what to do. Is there any girl with like short hair? I also saw someone married the dragon lady thing, or well, the woman who looks like a kid, who looks like she's 14 or something. Don't know what age she actually is, just thought it was funny when you see an older guy suddenly marrying the young looking thing. It happened as an accident btw. x)


----------



## piichinu

Wolfycheeks said:


> Oh I see, that's awesome! Now I just have to decide if I should just play as a guy, or play as a girl, I like the guys better but I am a guy lol, I don't really know what to do. Is there any girl with like short hair? I also saw someone married the dragon lady thing, or well, the woman who looks like a kid, who looks like she's 14 or something. Don't know what age she actually is, just thought it was funny when you see an older guy suddenly marrying the young looking thing. It happened as an accident btw. x)



if you like the girls but youre a boy, it rly doesnt matter. u can be a girl if u want. personally i prefer fem!robin. and yea, there should be a couple short hairstyles.

that's nowi. shes technically thousands of years old,,,yet she looks like a child. she was made to please creepy old men who like little girls. but yeah lmao


----------



## pokedude729

well, I lost Miriel to a crit arrow (from an archer) while grinding, so no Laurent for me (not that I care too much about him, he isn't that great in my opinion)


----------



## AquaStrudel

I seriously wonder how many times I had to reset because one of my recruits died... Awakening was my first FE game and I wasn't the best tactician. :3 

Anyways, I'm still mad at myself for keeping Gaius dead. It was my first run and I didn't realize I could recruit him until it was too late qq


----------



## pokedude729

And Lon'qu just died from a mage.


----------



## pokedude729

Vaike was just killed by a fellow axe wielder.


----------



## himeki

pokedude729 said:


> Vaike was just killed by a fellow axe wielder.



i actually let vaike die lololol


----------



## JCnator

The only time I let a unit die was on Chapter 4. Coincidentally enough, Vaike happened to be the one who received the short end of a stick. For some reason, I thought the resistance stat isn't magic defense, thus pitting him against some mages. It turns out that resistance actually subtracts the magic damage and Vaike is far from being great at it in first place. Had that particular stat renamed "M. Def", that confusion wouldn't occur.

Thankfully, this wasn't much of an issue for me to finish that chapter anyway, since my other units were still capable to defeat everyone with proper strategy. For reference, I was playing on Normal Casual. I'm still at chapter 7 because I got sidetracked by the other games.


----------



## pokedude729

Well, I need to reset for ...reasons. 

Same stuff, no resets. 
If you care, my Avatar is named Grima, just for how casually Chrom/Lucina say his name.


----------



## bloomwaker

Cynthia's birthday's today!


----------



## himeki

dapperlace said:


> Cynthia's birthday's today!



why are you so good at art omg

also started a hard classic run where i reset when someone dies :')
most of my units are level 20/promoted so how come i cant clear chapter 11


----------



## bloomwaker

That one can require some tricky placement, depending on what you do, but you should be able to beat that chapter if most of your units are like that, since I've beat it on Lunatic Classic that way. Keep trying! If a dumb dumb like me can do it, others can too!


----------



## Wolfycheeks

I got fire emblem awakening when it was on sale like last month, and I really like it, I put Gaius and the bunny mutant girl together, and the dragon girl and the big guy, LOL. I'm married to Sully, and planning to pair up Stahl and the pegasus girl with brown hair.. and Marth and the girl with the black hair I think. I don't know ;-;


----------



## pokedude729

Wolfycheeks said:


> I got fire emblem awakening when it was on sale like last month, and I really like it, I put Gaius and the bunny mutant girl together, and the dragon girl and the big guy, LOL. I'm married to Sully, and planning to pair up Stahl and the pegasus girl with brown hair.. and Marth and the girl with the black hair I think. I don't know ;-;



Marth and the black haired girl aren't compatible, for spoiler-y reasons.


----------



## pokedud14

I'm trying to decide early kids, do what do you guys think of these (and if they're good, what skills should be passed down)

Lucina-Sumia
Cynthia-Chrom
Inigo-Virion
Severa-Stahl
Nah-Kellam
Noire-Gaius
Brady-Henry
Laurent-Ricken
Owain- Vaike
Yarne- Lon'qu 
Gerome-Gregor
Kjelle-Donny
Morgan- Tiki


----------

